# Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia



## tyrant

Recently Russian news websites are reporting these things:


*Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia*


A senior source in the Russian Air Force told to Moscow website Telegrafist that Russia had plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia.

He claims that the combat mission can be done by a unit of Su-27s, as well as by modern bombers Su-34s with extra fuel tanks, accompanied by the Su-27s.



"Today, the situation is such that even in case if the Su-34s do not have enough fuel to get out of Iran's airspace on return flight, they will be able to land right there", he said - "a combat radius of the Su-27s allows fly to the capital of Qatar and Saudi Arabia and return, the Su-34s do not have such radius".

On the question when and why these plans developed, the Russian Air Force officer replied:
"Saudi Arabia is a key US ally in the region, not Israel, as many suggest, namely the regime of King Abdullah who is willing to get involved where you want to please his masters, so of course the Soviet Union (They mean Russia) was preparing plans for the destruction of this regime because without it - Saudi Arabia will no longer be an integral state and Washington will get hordes of barbarians who destroy their bases by using the same US military hardware".

The Russians also claimed they needed no more than 24 hours for the entire operation to destroy the ruling circles of the two monarchies from the air.


For unfamiliar users: It is related to the recent changes of the Syrian issue. KSA is now in charge of Syria.

Ð£ Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐµÑÑ&#8218;Ñ&#338; Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ñ&#8249; Ð¿Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð¼Ð±Ð°Ñ&#8364;Ð´Ð¸Ñ&#8364;Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐµ Ð&#353;Ð°Ñ&#8218;Ð°Ñ&#8364;Ð° Ð¸ Ð¡Ð°Ñ&#402;Ð´Ð¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÐÑ&#8364;Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð¸ | Ð¢ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ³Ñ&#8364;Ð°Ñ&#8222;Ð¸ÑÑ&#8218;Ñ&#352;


Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia - Kavkazcenter.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

I just have to say, I can't wait to see if this is true or not.


To Russian members here, lets not forget who funds the extremists in Chechnya and Dagestan that also kill moderate muslim clerics.


cut off the head of the snake, if you know what I mean!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## tyrant

@Arabian Legend
@Yzd Khalifa
@al-Hasani
What do you guys think?





iranigirl2 said:


> I hope so!



It would be a regional war afterward! There will be a response.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

tyrant said:


> [MENTION=137740]
> 
> It would be a regional war afterward! There will be a response.





Of course there will be a response from US . but not from ANY arab country.

and if Russia is smart about it, the Qataris and Saudis might not even know who did what....


and lets be serious can the US afford another war in the Middle East?


If Iran, Russia, and China make an alliance, lets just say , they can do ALOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Johny D

Not sure if the article is pointing at the current political situation or during the Soviet Union...the context appears to be confusing due to mention of Soviet Union!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Developereo

Israel may join defense pact with Saudi Arabia, UAE | The Times of Israel



> May 5, 2013
> 
> According to the report, Israel would gain access to radar stations in Saudi Arabia and the UAE and in exchange share its own early warning radar information and anti-ballistic missile defense systems, though it&#8217;s not clear in what form. The report details that Jordan would be protected by Israel&#8217;s Arrow long-range anti-missile batteries.





JD_In said:


> Not sure if the article is pointing at the current political situation or during the Soviet Union...the context appears to be confusing due to mention of Soviet Union!



Good catch!
I missed that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gold1010

Developereo said:


> Israel may join defense pact with Saudi Arabia, UAE | The Times of Israel



O.O, Saudi moderate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

what are vodka prices in Russia now a days ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Feyen

JD_In said:


> Not sure if the article is pointing at the current political situation or during the Soviet Union...the context appears to be confusing due to mention of Soviet Union!



current political situation, since they are mentioning iran as a place where those russian planes can land after such attack. if they would talk about during the soviet union, that would have been impossible, since iran was america's ally back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sarjen

Trust me right now Russia has no guts to do that...and they won't do

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ptldM3

Imran Khan said:


> what are vodka prices in Russia now a days ?????



cute joke but many countries have contingency plans for striking other countries, the ones that don't are naive.



Sarjen said:


> *Trust me* right now Russia has no guts to do that...and they won't do



Whenever someone starts off with 'trust me' it is usually best not to trust them.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## ptldM3

tyrant said:


> Recently Russian news websites are reporting these things:
> 
> 
> *Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> A senior source in the Russian Air Force told to Moscow website Telegrafist that Russia had plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> He claims that the combat mission can be done by a unit of Su-27s, as well as by modern bombers Su-34s with extra fuel tanks, accompanied by the Su-27s.
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, the situation is such that even in case if the Su-34s do not have enough fuel to get out of Iran's airspace on return flight, they will be able to land right there", he said - "a combat radius of the Su-27s allows fly to the capital of Qatar and Saudi Arabia and return, the Su-34s do not have such radius".
> 
> On the question when and why these plans developed, the Russian Air Force officer replied:
> "Saudi Arabia is a key US ally in the region, not Israel, as many suggest, namely the regime of King Abdullah who is willing to get involved where you want to please his masters, so of course the Soviet Union (They mean Russia) was preparing plans for the destruction of this regime because without it - Saudi Arabia will no longer be an integral state and Washington will get hordes of barbarians who destroy their bases by using the same US military hardware".
> 
> The Russians also claimed they needed no more than 24 hours for the entire operation to destroy the ruling circles of the two monarchies from the air.
> 
> 
> For unfamiliar users: It is related to the recent changes of the Syrian issue. KSA is now in charge of Syria.
> 
> Ð£ Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐµÑÑ&#8218;Ñ&#338; Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ñ&#8249; Ð¿Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð¼Ð±Ð°Ñ&#8364;Ð´Ð¸Ñ&#8364;Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐµ Ð&#353;Ð°Ñ&#8218;Ð°Ñ&#8364;Ð° Ð¸ Ð¡Ð°Ñ&#402;Ð´Ð¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÐÑ&#8364;Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð¸ | Ð¢ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ³Ñ&#8364;Ð°Ñ&#8222;Ð¸ÑÑ&#8218;Ñ&#352;
> 
> 
> Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia - Kavkazcenter.com



Russia hasn't threatened to bomb anyone and Kavkazcenter is an anti Russian web page that is directly linked to and supports terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indian_foxhound

russia wont do it.... its just a word war.. thats it....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

just remove all nuclear weapons from earth, then watch within few months world war 3 will start

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sarjen

ptldM3 said:


> cute joke but many countries have contingency plans for striking other countries, the ones that don't are naive.
> Whatever someone starts off with 'trust me' it is usually best not to trust them.



I see.... so whom do you trust this guy from ur air force or Putin who said to deliver S-300 and the weapons never seen on the face of the earth... ha ha or no one...?????


----------



## Manindra

If Russia launch attack on KSA & Qatar then they destroy both definitely but afterward it is not good for Russia , US and for world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Sarjen said:


> I see.... *so whom do you trust* this guy from ur air force or Putin who said to deliver S-300 and the weapons never seen on the face of the earth... ha ha or no one...?????



Not Kavkazcenter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

BDforever said:


> just remove all nuclear weapons from earth, then watch within few months world war 3 will start



Absolutely true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

BDforever said:


> just remove all nuclear weapons from earth, then watch within few *months* world war 3 will start


 i say hours 
which son of a gun will wait for months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

wasm95 said:


> i say hours
> which son of a gun will wait for months



i said before if russia, china, india, pakistan did not have nuke, they and their supporters would see democratic attack  well among them india was about to see that, they were fortune that Soviet Union backed them big time, thanks from BD to Russia too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tyrant

ptldM3 said:


> Russia hasn't threatened to bomb anyone and Kavkazcenter is an anti Russian web page that is directly linked to and supports terrorism.



The source is telegraphist.

Here is another translation from riyadhconnect:

Moscow website Telegrafist claims that Russia plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia | Riyadh Connect


*Moscow website Telegrafist claims that Russia plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia*


russia to strike saudi As political tension rises between Riyadh and Moscow regarding the Syrian crisis, Moscow website Telegrafist claims that Russia is threatening to attack Riyadh and Doha.

The website claims that a senior official in the Russian Air Force stated that his country has plans to strike the capitals of Saudi Arabia and Qatar with a squadron of Sukhoi-27 S planes or bombers Sukhoi-34 S provided with additional fuel tanks that will fly over the Iranian skies.

Saudi Arabia has accused Russia of supporting the Syrian Assad regime and contributing to the genocide of the Syrians, while Russia retaliated saying that the Kingdom supported terrorists groups. 

Speaking at a news conference with U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry in Jeddah last Tuesday, Saudi foreign minister Prince Saud al-Faisal criticized Russia for backing and arming Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

just words nothing more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

tyrant said:


> The source is telegraphist.
> 
> Here is another translation from riyadhconnect:
> 
> Moscow website Telegrafist claims that Russia plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia | Riyadh Connect
> 
> 
> *Moscow website Telegrafist claims that Russia plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> russia to strike saudi As political tension rises between Riyadh and Moscow regarding the Syrian crisis, Moscow website Telegrafist claims that Russia is threatening to attack Riyadh and Doha.
> 
> The website claims that a senior official in the Russian Air Force stated that his country has plans to strike the capitals of Saudi Arabia and Qatar with a squadron of Sukhoi-27 S planes or bombers Sukhoi-34 S provided with additional fuel tanks that will fly over the Iranian skies.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has accused Russia of supporting the Syrian Assad regime and contributing to the genocide of the Syrians, while Russia retaliated saying that the Kingdom supported terrorists groups.
> 
> Speaking at a news conference with U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry in Jeddah last Tuesday, Saudi foreign minister Prince Saud al-Faisal criticized Russia for backing and arming Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.



Read it and I didn't see Russia threatening anyone the way riyadconnect is describing.

There is also no indication that Russia "plans to bomb" Saudi Arabia or Quatar and by that I mean actually arming and preparing combat aircraft as well as deploying tankers and personel in the region in order to support a strike. It does not surprise me that Russia would have plans to bomb anyone, the problem is falsely claiming that Russia is planning (as in they absolutely will) bombing another country. In other words Russia probably has plans to bomb Britain but it does not mean that they will.

This Russian senior official is also not named, I would take that with a truckload of sault.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

So are the Saudis still buying the russian tanks. On topic, Qatar hosts the biggest US base, and Saudi, well if the Russians were naive enough to do that, they would be hit by everyone with everything that can be thrown at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harmonia Dragon

dont worry after ksa king dead.........next they stupid arab people will kill each other............civil war for the throne

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-123456

What a joke,Russia is not stupid to risk a all out war.


----------



## T-123456

iranigirl2 said:


> Of course there will be a response from US . but not from ANY arab country.
> 
> and if Russia is smart about it, the Qataris and Saudis might not even know who did what....
> 
> 
> and lets be serious can the US afford another war in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> If Iran, Russia, and China make an alliance, lets just say , they can do ALOT.


Its so easy to do alot,if that alliance would try anything any small thing(which i doubt)all three countries would be waisted.
Im not saying they wouldnt do any harm,but in the end those three countries would be the big loosers.


----------



## Major Sam

you are forgetting one thing here... KSA has muslim holly centers. If any thing happen to them. then surely Russia is doomed. 

That m sure about. so i dont think Russians will be fool enough even to say openly to attack KSA...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

I this another pathetic propaganda to deviate attention of world from current scenario?Or Russians have really lost their mind?
I haven't seen Russia's anti-saudi comment from officials.. 

If I am wrong and Russia is really serious then guys: "Get ready for WW3"
 @Yzd Khalifa @Aeronaut and others...what do you think?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

tyrant said:


> @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa
> @al-Hasani
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a regional war afterward! There will be a response.



The Russians aren't crazy bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

I think someone saw the movie salt, and well....................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Is this a joke or what?
The so called 'unidentified' Russian general has said they will use Iran's airspace for the attack.
Why do people believe such big lies so easy?Why on earth would Russia bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

usama waqas said:


> you are forgetting one thing here... KSA has muslim holly centers. If any thing happen to them. then surely Russia is doomed.
> 
> That m sure about. so i dont think Russians will be fool enough even to say openly to attack KSA...


Russia was already doomed in its Soviat-Afghan war Period . But Idiots never learn their lessons and repeat same mistakes with similar ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

iranigirl2 said:


> Of course there will be a response from US . but not from ANY arab country.
> 
> and if Russia is smart about it, the Qataris and Saudis might not even know who did what....
> 
> 
> and lets be serious can the US afford another war in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> If Iran, Russia, and China make an alliance, lets just say , they can do ALOT.



China sure is not going to help Russia since China is very dependent on oil. Not to mention you are going to have Muslims outrage and start committing acts on Russian and Chinese soil. I know Iran will be hit badly since they are practically next door to the important shrines of Saudi Arabia. Mecca and Medina.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bobby

Who made Russia so angry


----------



## ResurgentIran

What a bunch of nonsense.
Close thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Russia wouldn't be so stupid. An attack on KSA would make Muslims go batsh*t.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

what kind of crack was the editor of such news hitting , afghan weed is at its lowest price lately.



iranigirl2 said:


> Of course there will be a response from US . but not from ANY arab country.
> 
> and if Russia is smart about it, the Qataris and Saudis might not even know who did what....
> 
> 
> and lets be serious can the US afford another war in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> If Iran, Russia, and China make an alliance, lets just say , they can do ALOT.



To many wet dreams , but dreams are free for a reason , I did not Afghan weed was smuggled that easily into Iran and United states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba93 said:


> Russia wouldn't be so stupid. An attack on KSA would make Muslims go batsh*t.



In case Russia tries KSA will play the muslim card.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The Russians aren't crazy bro!



this is all lies and propaganda , last but not least the Russians abandoned their port facility in Tartus for good . 

All personnel withdrawn from Russian navy base in Syria - diplomat ? RT Russian politics

The Russians only care about money gas and vodka while Syria does not have any of these , Putin only used this conflict to boast his image back home after the heavy protests that went out against him in 2012 , trying to divert his public attention on another issue .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The news is baseless, however, Russia would never dare to say such things, even when it was at the peak of it's strength in the 80s, and it was being spanked in Afghanistan, it didn't dare to make threats. For sure the KSA is too great to get threatened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HAIDER

Imran Khan said:


> what are vodka prices in Russia now a days ?????


Find Kettle 1 ...forget vodka...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

iranigirl2 said:


> I just have to say, I can't wait to see if this is true or not.
> 
> To Russian members here, lets not forget who funds the extremists in Chechnya and Dagestan that also kill moderate muslim clerics.



A few days ago you complained about how the Sunnis - code word Vahabi - don't recognize your religion to be a part of the Muslim faith, and now you wish to see them getting killed  you're contradicting yourself! 

As for Chechnya and Dagestan, everybody knows who helped them  and there's nothing much you or the Russians can do about it  the US openly admitted that they were supporting them. 



> cut off the head of the snake, if you know what I mean


 
Oh yeah, the pot call kettle black  

Who's supporting Hezbollah? Who supported Al-Qaida in Iraq? Who armed and trained the Hauthis? Who supported and funded Hamas? 

There is only on snake in this world, Iran is a tumor and this tumor must be extracted sooner than later. The storm is coming  




iranigirl2 said:


> and if Russia is smart about it, the Qataris and Saudis might not even know who did what....



Funny  
Allow me to introduce KSA's Iron defence babe! 



> Of course there will be a response from US . but not from ANY arab country.



Persian ego LoLz. 

We shot your Aircrafts, the Mullahs managed to keep their mouths shut. 

I think you're missing a key point. 

There is a big difference between regional war and worldwide war. Clearly, Russia isn't located in the ME, so who's going to attack KSA? Your mullahs won't dare to commit suicide yoo! The last attempts your mullahs dreamt to avenge Al-Qadisiyah you guys lost 600k  

Don't worry, if your mullahs are willing to spark out a war with us, the first targets the RSAF will execute is Tehran, Mashhad, and Qom! 



> If Iran, Russia, and China make an alliance, lets just say , they can do ALOT.



I don't wish to disappoint you! 

Guess what! China pledged to cut its oil import from Iran this month  so don't you even think for a second that China will stand with you any longer. Plus, our relation with the PRC is a way stronger than what it is with the "Islamic" Rebpulic of Iran. 



> and lets be serious can the US afford another war in the Middle East?



True, the US won't go to war for economic reasons, but the US Gov't vowed that Iran won't get its hand on nuclear weapons. The other thing is that, the US won't go to war with Russia or maybe Iran for now, but if a war is imposed on them then that's a differnet story. 



Jessica_L said:


> In case Russia tries KSA will play the muslim card.



It's the other way around. Take a look at some posts here and you can say that an attack on the holy land means an attack on all Muslims. Obviously, KSA doesn't own Mecca and Madeina, it belongs to every single Muslim. 



Aslan said:


> So are the Saudis still buying the russian tanks. On topic, Qatar hosts the biggest US base, and Saudi, well if the Russians were naive enough to do that, they would be hit by everyone with everything that can be thrown at them.



Well, the tanks deal is off, and Yes, each GCC state except KSA hosts US bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HAIDER

Imran Khan said:


> what are vodka prices in Russia now a days ?????


Much better then Vodka............Ketel 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nonsense thread. If they attack then I hope that they do not attack Makkah and Madinah.



HAIDER said:


> Much better then Vodka............Ketel 1



What is Ketel 1?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> what are vodka prices in Russia now a days ?????



Maybe the Russians had forgotten what happened to them in Afghanistan


----------



## Icewolf

KSA-Qatar are top terror supporting countries...Both their regimes are dictator monarchies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

tyrant said:


> @Arabian Legend
> @Yzd Khalifa
> @al-Hasani
> What do you guys think?
> 
> It would be a regional war afterward! There will be a response.



The West longs for a confrontation with Russia, but not China due to its economical status. But I doubt that the Russians will do such irrational thing like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

HAIDER said:


> Much better then Vodka............Ketel 1



no i hate vodka rum go to hell Netherlands ketel one or russian gray goose vodka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

al-Hasani said:


> Nonsense thread. If they attack then I hope that they do not attack Makkah and Madinah.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Ketel 1?


Don 't try while partying in Saudi heat...You willll run buck naked and look for 1000 women to cool u down....it is from vodka family. VODKA mean water in Russian ,,if am nit wrong


----------



## Armstrong

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The West longs for a confrontation with Russia, but not China due to its economical status. But I doubt that the Russians will do such irrational thing like this.



If they attack you....I'll come & save your Wolfy Buttt....I promise !  

In return I want @BLACKEAGLE dressed as a Barbie Doll & made to sing 'I'm too sexxxy' in front of the Religious Police HQ ! 

And yes @al-Hasani has the exclusive rights to upload that video to Youtube & make whatever money off it should he so desire !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

HAIDER said:


> Don 't try while partying in Saudi heat...You willll run buck naked and look for 1000 women to cool u down....it is from vodka family. VODKA mean water in Russian ,,if am nit wrong



Oh, I have never tried alcohol and it is not permitted in Islam as we both know. No alcohol is sold in KSA. I thought it was water what you mentioned.

I have seen alcohol here in France, USA and Denmark but I have kept far away from it. Despite many people trying to force me to try it during social gatherings.

Heat? It depends where in Saudi Arabia. If it is in Ta'if (located 2000 meters above sea level) in Hejaz for example it is not even very warm/hot during summer. The hottest temperatures are found in parts of Najd and Eastern Province!



Armstrong said:


> If they attack you....I'll come & save your Wolfy Buttt....I promise !
> 
> In return I want @BLACKEAGLE dressed as a Barbie Doll & made to sing 'I'm too sexxxy' in front of the Religious Police HQ !
> 
> And yes @al-Hasani has the exclusive rights to upload that video to Youtube & make whatever money off it should he so desire !



What video my friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Slav Defence said:


> If I am wrong and Russia is really serious then guys: "Get ready for WW3"
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa and others...what do you think?





> I this another pathetic propaganda to deviate attention of world from current scenario?Or Russians have really lost their mind?



Maybe they're trying to buy sometime to save their faces for the crimes that had been taken place in Syria. Clearly, many people around the World nowadays view Russia as the biggest enemy to the Syrian people. 



> I haven't seen Russia's anti-saudi comment from officials..



Actually, they criticized our FP, but as usual, KSA doesn't give a rat about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> What video my friend?



Why Black's performance of course !  

Think of it....who wouldn't give money to see a fat & cute Jordanian like @BLACKEAGLE giving such a stellar performance & that too infront of the Mutawaas ?  

Such beauty coupled with such balls - A sure shot winner !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Armstrong said:


> If they attack you....I'll come & save your Wolfy Buttt....I promise !



Our relation with Pakistan goes beyond YOU saving me or ME saving you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Our relation with Pakistan goes beyond YOU saving me or ME saving you



Damnit....you're in the wrong place my friend....!  

You should be in the Saudi Foreign Ministry....a diplomat who always knows what are the right buttons to push !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Armstrong said:


> Damnit....you're in the wrong place my friend....!
> 
> You should be in the Saudi Foreign Ministry....a diplomat who always knows what are the right buttons to push !



I'm watching over KSA global interests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani - Does anyone know where @BLACKEAGLE is & why isn't he talking to me ?  

I've ridiculed him in every way possible & still he won't talk to me....I feel so unwanted & unloved right now !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

al-Hasani said:


> Oh, I have never tried alcohol and it is not permitted in Islam as we both know. No alcohol is sold in KSA. I thought it was water what you mentioned.
> 
> I have seen alcohol here in France, USA and Denmark but I have kept far away from it. Despite many people trying to force me to try it during social gatherings.
> 
> Heat? It depends where in Saudi Arabia. If it is in Ta'if (located 2000 meters above sea level) in Hejaz for example it is not even very warm/hot during summer. The hottest temperatures are found in parts of Najd and Eastern Province!
> 
> 
> 
> What video my friend?


Can you start a topic in history section where you mention exact locations of tribes 1400 years ago. Around Mecca and Madina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Armstrong said:


> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani - Does anyone know where @BLACKEAGLE is & why isn't he talking to me ?
> 
> I've ridiculed him in every way possible & still he won't talk to me....I feel so unwanted & unloved right now !



take my gun and shot yourself its fully loaded

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Why Black's performance of course !
> 
> Think of it....who wouldn't give money to see a fat & cute Jordanian like @BLACKEAGLE giving such a stellar performance & that too infront of the Mutawaas ?
> 
> Such beauty coupled with such balls - A sure shot winner !


If you think I am ashamed of that, you are so wrong pal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Imran Khan said:


> take my gun and shot yourself its fully loaded



Sir, I'm not sure if I'd achieve anything with this water gun of yours !  

Maybe some respite from the hot summers here in Lahore !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Imran Khan said:


> take my gun and shot yourself its fully loaded



Put a sock in it, you.


----------



## Imran Khan

Armstrong said:


> Sir, I'm not sure if I'd achieve anything with this water gun of yours !
> 
> Maybe some respite from the hot summers here in Lahore !



fs-92 dude 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Put a sock in it, you.



so finally you come in action for save your love................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

iranigirl2 said:


> I just have to say, I can't wait to see if this is true or not.
> 
> 
> To Russian members here, lets not forget who funds the extremists in Chechnya and Dagestan that also kill moderate muslim clerics.
> 
> 
> cut off the head of the snake, if you know what I mean!



You took an unsubstantiated rumor and ran with it. Aren't you a bit fast?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> I've ridiculed him in every way possible & still he won't talk to me....I feel so unwanted & unloved right now !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

Whats up @A.Rafay ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



LOL. Who is that? Looks like my professor in chemical engineering in Denmark. Very scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. Who is that? Looks like my professor in chemical engineering in Denmark. Very scary.



He's John Lithgow , I adore his acting. He's a genius.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

As long as they don't bomb Mecca or Medina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Armstrong said:


> Whats up @A.Rafay ?



hello @Armstrong how are you? Me just tried came yesterday back from Umrah.



RazPaK said:


> As long as they don't bomb Mecca or Medina.



Razpak what if bomb fell in my city??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He's John Lithgow , I adore his acting. He's a genius.



LOL. Never heard about him. Let us hope that he does not have such a long neck in real life. Like a certain Child-Murderer in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

A.Rafay said:


> hello @Armstrong how are you? Me just tried came yesterday back from Umrah.
> 
> 
> 
> Razpak what if bomb fell in my city??



That sucks for you bro.


----------



## viper46

well it ill be a good move if rusies attack on U.S bases in both countries....  i think its enough... lets WW3 begins


----------



## scholseys

What the hell does Russia get from bombing saudi arabia? meh.....as long as they don't do anything to mecca and media they can bomb all they want


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. Never heard about him. Let us hope that he does not have such a long neck in real life. Like a certain Child-Murderer in Syria.



You must watch Dexter-4 and 3rd Rock from the Sun in your life time.


On topic:


*Guys, the news is fake. Nothing to discuss.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RazPaK said:


> That sucks for you bro.



Hey you! Give @Armstrong the finger,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Maybe the Russians had forgotten what happened to them in Afghanistan



Remind everyone what the body count was. Afghanistan was also a guarilla war not a conventional war; furthermore, most fighters in Afghanistan were none Arabs, based on history most Arab soldiers and generals are incompetent and will tie their underwear to sticks before they fight.


----------



## RazPaK

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Hey you! Give @Armstrong the finger,



Finger to the butt?

No way man.

Arab culture is starting to freak me out. 


@Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ptldM3 said:


> Remind everyone what the body count was. Afghanistan was also a guarilla war not a conventional war; furthermore, most fighters in Afghanistan were none Arabs, *based on history most Arab soldiers and generals are incompetent and will tie their underwear to sticks before they fight*.



Off course they are;








RazPaK said:


> Finger to the butt?
> 
> No way man.
> 
> Arab culture is starting to freak me out.
> 
> 
> @Armstrong



No harm in that man. Just do it damn you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

aazidane said:


> What the hell does Russia get from bombing saudi arabia? meh.....as long as they don't do anything to mecca and media they can bomb all they want



if any country is going to bomb Saudi Arabia I think those two will be their primary targets


----------



## ptldM3

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Off course they are;



Amazing, one soldier and a conscript at that, one that was probably beheaded. Like I said Arabs can't fight and won't fight, the only ones that will are crazy fanatics that blow themselves up or charge enemy positions while thinking they will be rewarded in the afterlife.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Armstrong, you called me in, and then left me alone talking like a fool, take this:









ptldM3 said:


> Amazing, one soldier and a conscript at that, one that was probably beheaded. Like I said Arabs can't fight and won't fight, the only ones that will are crazy fanatics that blow themselves up or charge enemy positions while thinking they will be rewarded in the afterlife.



Well, Russian humiliation in Afghanistan and Chechen speak for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

BLACKEAGLE said:


> [MENTION=136877]
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Russian humiliation in Afghanistan and Chechen speak for themselves.



I knew education in the Arab world was third rate at best but I never guess that you people wrote your own version of events. The afghan government didn't fall until 3 years after the Soviets left. As for Chechnya, the Chechens were defeated years ago, every Chechen and forign warlord has been killed and law and order restored under Russian rule. Or do they teach you that Chechnya is an independent country?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ptldM3 said:


> I knew education in the Arab world was third rate at best but I never guess that you people wrote your own version of events. The afghan government didn't fall until 3 years after the Soviets left. As for Chechnya, the Chechens were defeated years ago, every Chechen and forign warlord has been killed and law and order restored under Russian rule. Or do they teach you that Chechnya is an independent country?



Actually, the only incompetent Arabs are those who took their study in Russia, whenever we see an incompetent doctor or engineer, our first guess is that his study is from Russia. Now, in Afghanistan, your defeat there was one of the main reasons of your collapse, and in Chechen you went through hell for years under those few Arab leaders. 

Check this out:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PMA.

*Qatar and Saudi Arabia??? They both are Americas and Israhell Wh*o*res! Russia can not attack them. As long as they keep their legs open and satisfy their masters, they have nothing to worry about! Russia can not attack them. *


----------



## Hashshāshīn

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Off course they are;



That isn't funny dude. He's only a kid 18-19 years old probably conscripted. Looks scared shitless.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ptldM3 said:


> Remind everyone what the body count was. Afghanistan was also a guarilla war not a conventional war; furthermore, most fighters in Afghanistan were none Arabs, based on history most Arab soldiers and generals are incompetent and will tie their underwear to sticks before they fight.



Let just refrain from pettifogging

The fact that a country with the second strongest military in the world would suffer a crushing defeat by armed groups is a scandal, and outrage. Your country's epic failure had led to the collapse of the USSR! 

Russia, and its people by large, are the least to talk about incompetence, shall I remind you about what Nazi Germany did to your country? Do you know how many Russians had died on their hands?  

There is no greater shame and misery than what your people had gone through.


Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Actually, the only incompetent Arabs are those who took their study in Russia*, whenever we see an incompetent doctor or engineer, our first guess is that his study is from Russia. Now, in Afghanistan, your defeat there was one of the main reasons of your collapse, and in Chechen you went through hell for years under those few Arab leaders.
> 
> Check this out:




Right, this is why American, Chinese, and Israeli defence firms gladly hired or tried to bribe Russians to come work for them. Many modern innovations and inventions were thanks to Russians.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Let just refrain from pettifogging
> 
> The fact that a country with the second strongest military in the world would suffer a crushing defeat by armed groups is a scandal, and outrage. Your country's epic failure had led to the collapse of the USSR!
> 
> Russia, and its people by large, are the least to talk about incompetence, shall I remind you about what Nazi Germany did to your country? Do you know how many Russians had died on their hands?
> 
> There is no greater shame and misery than what your people had gone through.
> 
> 
> Adios


US has the first strongest military and they are also being defeated in Afghanistan.

And Nazi Germany was probably the greatest fighting force the world has ever seen. There is no shame in that. In the end the Soviets did defeat them anyway.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4467531 said:


> US has the first strongest military and they are also being defeated in Afghanistan.
> 
> And Nazi Germany was probably the greatest fighting force the world has ever seen. There is no shame in that. In the end the Soviets did defeat them anyway.



the US invasion of Afghanistan is diametrically different than the Soviet invasion. 

1- The USSR invasion had led to the Collapse of the Soviet Union.
2- The USSR casualties are way higher than the US
3- The US objective is totally different, and they achieved most of their goals such as eliminating the higher commands of Al-Qaida and the Taliban. 


Therefore, I don't see any similarities between the US and Russia invasions of Afghanistan. 

Nazi Germany was relatively strong, but not the strongest, so why did the Russians fail to defeat them? Do you know how many Russians had died? Without the US help and assistance the Russians would have spoken German up to this day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feyen

haha, every Russian has more intellect in his little toe than the whole arab world together. russians are famous for their literature, poetry, science, great chess players, etc. while arabs are nothing but incompetent towel heads who haven't produced anything significant ever.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Nazi Germany was relative strong, but not the strongest, so why did the Russians fail to defeat them? Do you know how many Russians had died?



you little stupid towel head. defeats or victories arent determined by casualties. more russians died in stalingrad than germans, while russia (ussr) still won that battle.

but ill guess arab logic never makes any sense.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Feyen said:


> haha, every Russian has more intellect in his little toe than the whole arab world together. russians are famous for their literature, poetry, science, great chess players, etc. while arabs are nothing but incompetent towel heads who haven't produced anything significant ever.
> 
> 
> 
> you little stupid towel head. defeats or victories arent determined by casualties. more russians died in stalingrad than germans, while russia (ussr) still won that battle.
> 
> but ill guess arab logic never makes any sense.



Well, Master-race Persian supremacy is well-known. But, I've got something for you  

Saddam used Chemical Bombs during IRAN-IRAQ War - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Yzd Khalifa said:


> the US invasion of Afghanistan is diametrically different than the Soviet invasion.
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany was relatively strong, but not the strongest, so why did the Russians fail to defeat them? Do you know how many Russians had died? Without the US help and assistance the Russians would have spoken German up to this day



So who in your opinion was the best fighting force in history?

And the Soviets defeated them, as you said, because of assistance. US, UK France, Soviet Union and basically the whole world against ONE country. And they survived 5 years. Tell me one other country/empire who would survive such an onslaught?


----------



## Feyen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well, Master-race Persian supremacy is well-known. But, if I've got something for you
> 
> Saddam used Chemical Bombs during IRAN-IRAQ War - YouTube



yeah, ill guess you would come up with such video, picture or anything else. who cares. the (historical) facts are clear. russians and persians have always been associated with literature and science, while arabs only with looting, barbarism and raping 9-year old girls.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well, Master-race Persian supremacy is well-known. But, I've got something for you



Yes, civilians getting gassed is very funny indeed.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Feyen said:


> yeah, ill guess you would come up with such video, picture or anything else. who cares. the (historical) facts are clear. russians and persians have always been associated with literature and science, while arabs only with looting, barbarism and raping 9-year old girls.



Yeah that's what the Arabs had done to you, and we could do it again, Racist Persian.



&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4467581 said:


> So who in your opinion was the best fighting force in history?
> 
> And the Soviets defeated them, as you said, because of assistance. US, UK France, Soviet Union and basically the whole world against ONE country. And they survived 5 years. Tell me one other country/empire who would survive such an onslaught?



I didn't say Nazi Germany defeated the USSR, what I'm saying is that the support the Russians had recieved from the West did turn the equation up side down.



&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4467586 said:


> Yes, civilians getting gassed is very funny indeed.



His comments aren't nice either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feyen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yeah that's what the Arabs had done to you, and we could do it again, Racist Persian.



you cant even tie your own shoelaces without daddy america. 

go figure out why tons of books have been written about arab incompetence in modern warfare.


----------



## Kompromat

Any credible new source?...I doubt that Russians have gone bananas just yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Yzd Khalifa said:


> His comments aren't nice either.



I know. Some Iranians are very racist, I just ignore them. There are some good members too like Hussein and Era.


----------



## ptldM3

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Let just refrain from pettifogging




For someone to 'pettifogg' someone else has to start it first, and it surly wasn't me.





Yzd Khalifa said:


> The fact that a country with the second strongest military in the world would suffer from a crushing defeat by armed groups is a scandal, and outrage. *Your country's epic failure had led to the collapse of the USSR! *



Pick up a book  the collapse of the USSR was because of Gorbachev's Perestroyka (literally meaning to rebuilt). Thereafter, many republics started declaring independence, including Russia itself. This was political and economical, when countries declared independence it had nothing to do with Afghanistan.

This is common knowledge yet in the Arab world most people don't know this, then again most people in the Arab world don't know much and what they do know is skewed and incorrect.




Yzd Khalifa said:


> Russia, and its people by large, are the least to talk about incompetence, shall I remind you about what Nazi Germany did to your country? Do you know how many Russians had died on their hands?




This has to be one of the stupidest analogies I have ever read. The Russians were incompetent because the Nazis killed millions of civilians, or are the Russian incompetent because they were able to defeat the Germans battle after battle until they drove them out of the Soviet Union and eventually defeated them in Berlin. 

Or does that incompetence lie in the fact that the the Soviet union became the largest industrial power of it's day with industry might that even today is difficult if not impossible to match in terms of what they were able to do with tank production, aircraft production, small arms production, not to mention the constructions of some of the most fortified fronts in the history of warfare.

Yea...the incompetence, more like incompetence in your part 




Yzd Khalifa said:


> There is no greater shame and misery than what your people had gone through.




Speak for yourself.




Yzd Khalifa said:


> Adios




That is what i thought.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Feyen said:


> current political situation, since they are mentioning iran as a place where those russian planes can land after such attack. if they would talk about during the soviet union, that would have been impossible, since iran was america's ally back then.



Russia dont need to land in iran at all they have bombers with twice the speed of sound that can carry as much as b-52 and have a range of more than b2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Feyen said:


> you cant even tie your own shoelaces without daddy america.
> 
> go figure out why tons of books have been written about arab incompetence in modern warfare.



Oh yeah  a big-talk Internet hero is trying to intimidate us. We have been schooling your mullahs for 3 decades, they only thing you're good for is running your mouth, that's the only thing you're good for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

Yzd Khalifa said:


> *Nazi Germany was relatively strong, but not the strongest, so why did the Russians fail to defeat them? *Do you know how many Russians had died? Without the US help and assistance the Russians would have spoken German up to this day



You're an idiot  90% of the German army was destroyed in the Eastern front. The heaviest German resistance was focused to the east towards the Soviet armies and not the west towards the western armies.


----------



## Feyen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Oh yeah  a big-talk Internet hero is trying to intimidate us. We have been schooling your mullahs for 3 decades, they only thing you're good for is running your mouth, that's the only thing you're good for.



and yet we are meddling in almost all your countries.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4467608 said:


> I know. Some Iranians are very racist, I just ignore them. There are some good members too like Hussein and Era.



No one knows the Iranians more than us bro, the whole nation is being controlled by a master-race fanatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

KingMamba93 said:


> Russia wouldn't be so stupid. An attack on KSA would make Muslims go batsh*t.



To be honnest attack on two city in hijaz had such effect , I dont think Muslims care that much if sttack is not against those two cities


----------



## Feyen

ptldM3 said:


> You're an idiot  90% of the German army was destroyed in the Eastern front. The heaviest German resistance was focused to the east towards the Soviet armies and not the west towards the western armies.



dont waist effort in schooling him on historical events. the guy thinks that wars are determined by casualties.  he probbaly didnt know that even hitler was surprised by soviet's military industry, especially about their ability to produce their tanks in mass numbers, as secret tapes have revealed.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ptldM3 said:


> You're an *idiot*  90% of the German army was destroyed in the Eastern front. The heaviest German resistance was focused to the east towards the Soviet armies and not the west towards the western armies.



Don't lose your temper, I can see your face is turning in black and blue. Smarty, I wasn't referring to their role in Russia, but they'd done a great job all over Eurpoe, until the US came to rescue you.


----------



## KingMamba

JEskandari said:


> To be honnest attack on two city in hijaz had such effect , I dont think Muslims care that much if sttack is not against those two cities



Yeah well you are right it depends where they hit but still many Muslims would be angry if ksa is attacked even if they do not necessarily agree with their government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

It's so foolish to see this propaganda news dragged members into a "What If" analys. Well it'll drag us into a regional war. Turkey, SA and Iran will fight each other. With Iran having Russia and China. And Turkey having NATO and SA. But there is something clear to now. It will be the US that'd win it. And the Losers will be Turkey and Iran. So shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feyen

KingMamba93 said:


> Yeah well you are right it depends where they hit but still many Muslims would be angry if ksa is attacked even if they do not necessarily agree with their government.



no iranian would give a damn. i dont know about pakistanis though.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Feyen said:


> and yet we are meddling in almost all your countries.



You can barely afford to eat let alone meddling in some countries. 

What countries are you referring to? We invaded Bharain in your mullahs gone mad, we crushed the Shia militias in Yemen and you didn't do a thing about it. Practically, you failed your own brothers in faith. Haven't you heard about the murder of 5 Shias in Egypt?



Feyen said:


> no iranian would give a damn. i dont know about pakistanis though.



Majoos. 



Neptune said:


> It's so foolish to see this propaganda news dragged members into a "What If" analys. Well it'll drag us into a regional war. Turkey, SA and Iran will fight each other. With Iran having Russia and China. And Turkey having NATO and SA. But there is something clear to now. It will be the US that'd win it. And the Losers will be Turkey and Iran. So shameful.



Aside from the crappy Iranian missiles, Iran is zilch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Feyen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> You can barely afford to eat let alone meddling in some countries.
> 
> What countries are you referring to? We invaded Bharain in your mullahs gone mad, we crushed the Shia militias in Yemen and you didn't do a thing about it. Practically, you failed your own brothers in faith. Haven't you heard about the murder of 5 Shias in Egypt?



eat? iranians are on the same level as turkey when it comes to ppp. iran, considering its size and amount of people, is still quite wealthy with a huge middle class. unlike some persian gulf states, and ksa, who have a small population and lots of energy, most arab countries are extremely poor, like jordan, syria, yemen or egypt. 

we are doing something about it, read about it. oh, and dont forget to liberate your three islands.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Feyen said:


> *eat? iranians are on the same level as turkey when it comes to ppp. iran, considering its size and amount of people, is still quite wealthy with a huge middle class. unlike some persian gulf states, and ksa, who have a small population and lots of energy, most arab countries are extremely poor, like jordan, syria, yemen or egypt. *
> 
> we are doing something about it, read about it. oh, and dont forget to liberate your three islands.




Iran like Turkey ?     
&#39;Iran sanctions genocidal, kill ordinary people&#39; - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aeronaut said:


> Any credible new source?...I doubt that Russians have gone bananas just yet.



I believe there is only one way that lead to russia attack ksa and qatar and thats if fsa attack Russians in syria


----------



## KingMamba

Feyen said:


> no iranian would give a damn. i dont know about pakistanis though.



Pakistanis would be pissed off enough to get involved it whatever follows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

JEskandari said:


> I believe there is only one way that lead to russia attack ksa and qatar and thats if fsa attack Russians in syria



Russians cannot match the air power that lies in the Middle east, they will be badly embarrassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Any credible new source?...I doubt that Russians have gone bananas just yet.



The consequences are going to be extermely severe, so no, I don't think the Russians wil do a thing.



Aeronaut said:


> Russians cannot match the air power that lies in the Middle east, they will be badly embarrassed.



I always wonder why hadn't they developed their airforce. It seems like as if they were still stack in the 90s  So I guess you're right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The consequences are going to be extermely severe, so no, I don't think the Russians wil do a thing.



Their air force doesn't have the capability to do any such misadventure. Its not cold war days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Russian and Chinese generals are known for their sabber rattling. Take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Feyen

Aeronaut said:


> Russians cannot match the air power that lies in the Middle east, they will be badly embarrassed.



russia would not really have a problem to annihilate the air forces in the middle east. arabs may have some nice planes, but they lack the combined arms quality to really stand up against russia.


----------



## ptldM3

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Don't lose your temper, I can see your face is turning in black and blue. Smarty,



I am turning blue in the face from laughter





Yzd Khalifa said:


> *I wasn't referring to their role in Russia, *but they'd done a great job all over Eurpoe, until the US came to rescue you.



We can read what you wrote and you clearly stated that Russia could not defeat Germany (talk about epic fail).

The Americans undoubtedly supplied the Soviet Union with with equipment (mostly trucks) and other resources, but the majority of what the Russians used was not American, nor did American army ever fight along the Soviets during the battle of Kursk, Stalingrad, Moscow, Lenningrad, or any other major battles.


The US first engaged the Germans in North Africa which was a disaster for the US. Other then that the two other major battles that Americans engaged the Germans in was Normandy and the Ardennnes both battles drew German divisions away from the eastern front, divisions that were depleted and exhausted.


----------



## KingMamba

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I always wonder why hadn't they developed their airforce. It seems like as if they were still stack in the 90s  So I guess you're right.



They may not have the funds.



Feyen said:


> russia would not really have a problem to annihilate the air forces in the middle east. arabs may have some nice planes, but they lack the *combined arms quality* to really stand up against russia.



Depends what you mean by this? You think such a conflict would involve much besides airforces?


----------



## Neptune

Well, if we consider ground troops, i don't know. But in Aerial Warfare, Air Forces of Jordan, KSA are pretty powerful enough to handle incoming attacking aircraft. Not to mention TURAF and IAF will come to their help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

KingMamba93 said:


> They may not have the funds.



I doubt it, I don't believe the Russians are having an economic hardship as much as what the USSR used to be. 



Feyen said:


> russia would not really have a problem to annihilate the air forces in the middle east. arabs may have some nice planes, but they lack the combined arms quality to really stand up against russia.



A fallout attack is different than bombing a specific locations, also, Arab States are scattered all over the region.



Neptune said:


> Well, if we consider ground troops, i don't know. But in Aerial Warfare, Air Forces of Jordan, KSA are pretty powerful enough to handle incoming attacking aircraft. Not to mention TURAF and IAF will come to their help.



The IAF doesn't have a dog in this fight bro. 

But KSA and Turkey have already signed a mutual defense agreements. Haven't you seen their recent drills in Turkey?


----------



## Neptune

I see. But if Ruskies will come from Iran. It means Iran will involve. Which it means again. Israel will join too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ptldM3 said:


> *The Americans undoubtedly supplied the Soviet Union with with equipment (mostly trucks) and other resources*



Here is your RT news agency

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2xW6veHY9U

Lend lease

Lets just drop the ball here by now, once and for all. 

Peace



Neptune said:


> I see. But if Ruskies will come from Iran. It means Iran will involve. Which it means again. Israel will join too.



I expect everything from Iran.


----------



## Neptune

Nahh! Don't be much hopeful. They always make such statements. Suprisingly they stopped doin it against Turkey, nowadays


----------



## KingMamba

Neptune said:


> I see. But if Ruskies will come from Iran. It means Iran will involve. Which it means again. Israel will join too.



If Israel joins many Muslims will not get involved. It would be open admission of Arab-Israeli relations which would in the minds of many Muslims be treacherous. 

Just like during the first Persian Gulf War the Israelis were told to stay out for the same reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Neptune said:


> I see. But if Ruskies will come from Iran. It means Iran will involve. Which it means again. Israel will join too.



Russians are just talking from their arse.

*Saudi Air force*

153 F-15s.
24 Tornado ADV
24 Eurofighter Typhoons.
5 E-3s

*UAE Air Force*

79 F-16 E/F Block-60
68 Mirage 2000-9s

*Bahrain Air Force*

21 F-16 C/D.

*Qatar Air Force*

12 Mirage 2000-5

*Jordanian Air Force*

60 F-16s.

*Omani Air force*

12 F-16C/Ds.

*Kuwait Air Force*

35 F/A-18 Hornet.





This is separate from the US 5th fleet in Bahrain and the USAF F-22A raptors stationed in UAE.


Do invite Russians if they have guts to face that much air power...and not to forget, Pakistan might not be too happy about a Bear invasion of our friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

KingMamba93 said:


> If Israel joins many Muslims will not get involved. It would be open admission of Arab-Israeli relations which would in the minds of many Muslims be treacherous.
> 
> Just like during the first Persian Gulf War the Israelis were told to stay out for the same reason.



Good point. But due to the increasing US- Arabic relations. They are also impoving ties with US partners in there which KSA and Jordan leads this group. If doesn't it, I'm afraid it will be only we that side with Israel against Iran. (Btw it's good to see you back mate. Long time no see)


----------



## KingMamba

Neptune said:


> Good point. But due to the increasing US- Arabic relations. They are also impoving ties with US partners in there which KSA and Jordan leads this group. If doesn't it, *I'm afraid it will be only we that side with Israel against Iran.* (Btw it's good to see you back mate. Long time no see)



How the mighty have fallen. 

Yeah long time anyway this is just a what if scenario.


----------



## Neptune

Aeronaut said:


> Russians are just talking from their arse.
> 
> *Saudi Air force*
> 
> 153 F-15s.
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 24 Eurofighter Typhoons.
> 5 E-3s
> 
> *UAE Air Force*
> 
> 79 F-16 E/F Block-60
> 68 Mirage 2000-9s
> 
> *Bahrain Air Force*
> 
> 21 F-16 C/D.
> 
> *Qatar Air Force*
> 
> 12 Mirage 2000-5
> 
> *Jordanian Air Force*
> 
> 60 F-16s.
> 
> *Omani Air force*
> 
> 12 F-16C/Ds.
> 
> *Kuwait Air Force*
> 
> 35 F/A-18 Hornet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is separate from the US 5th fleet in Bahrain and the USAF F-22A raptors stationed in UAE.
> 
> 
> Do invite Russians if they have guts to face that much air power...and not to forget, Pakistan might not be too happy about a Bear invasion of our friends.



don't forget to add 308 Turkish Falcons to the bucket. We don't wanna miss the party. Joke aside, Russia will never take the risk of getting a$s raped in ME. As it experienced it with many casualties in Caucasus.


----------



## Kompromat

Neptune said:


> don't forget to add 308 Turkish Falcons to the bucket. We don't wanna miss the party. Joke aside, Russia will never take the risk of getting a$s raped in ME. As it experienced it with many casualties in Caucasus.



No, if Turkey goes to defend GCC,it means Russia VS NATO ...Very very dangerous scene that would be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Aeronaut said:


> No, if Turkey goes to defend GCC,it means Russia VS NATO ...Very very dangerous scene that would be.



Dammit! We missed another party. I hate being neutral in wars!!!


----------



## ptldM3

Aeronaut said:


> Russians cannot match the air power that lies in the Middle east, they will be badly embarrassed.





Aeronaut said:


> Their air force doesn't have the capability to do any such misadventure. Its not cold war days.



Russia has aircraft that can reach Saudi Arabia without needing to be refueled. In fact those aircraft can launch cruise missiles safely from hundreds of km away. This is not taking into account the large fleet of refuelers Russia posseses or the fact that Russia has new command and control aircraft, AWACS, SEADS aircraft, and fresh SU-35s, SU-30SM's, SU-34's and more.

Google TU-214R.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=wf4J3OK69Y4rO8iOsKrKIw&bvm=bv.48572450,d.cGE




> The aircraft is configured to carry the MRC-411 multi-intelligence payload, to include *electronic intelligence (ELINT) sensors, side-looking Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) and other Signals Intelligence (SIGINT) and Communications Intelligence (COMINT). In addition, the aircraft will carry multi-spectral electro-optical systems*, providing a true Multi-Int support to Russian military forces.



The Arabs have nothing close to this nor is anyone afraid of pilots that are chosen because of their social status and connections to the Royal family. Those Arab pilots would never be selected if it wasn't for their status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

ptldM3 said:


> Russia has aircraft that can reach Saudi Arabia without needing to be refueled. In fact those aircraft can launch cruise missiles safely from hundreds of km away. This is not taking into account the large fleet of refuelers Russia posseses or the fact that Russia has new command and control aircraft, AWACS, SEADS aircraft, and fresh SU-35s, SU-30SM's, SU-34's and more.
> 
> Google TU-214R.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=wf4J3OK69Y4rO8iOsKrKIw&bvm=bv.48572450,d.cGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs have nothing close to this nor is anyone afraid of pilots that are chosen because of their social status and connections to the Royal family. Those Arab pilots would never be selected if it wasn't for their status.




Keep thinking...................that is exactly what destroyed you!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

Aeronaut said:


> Keep thinking...................that is exactly what destroyed you!



What is there to think, and what destroyed Russia or the Soviet Union...Pakistan? Reform and countries declaring independence in the wake of Gorbachev's perestroika was responsible for the Soviet Unions collapse. study history--real history before believing your nationalistic propaganda that you somehow were responsible for the Soviet Union collapse.

And please prove me wrong. TU-160 can hit targets including airfield from 3000 km away. Many of those Arab aircraft will be destroyed on the ground before they can take off. The ones that do take off will never have the range to reach the TU-160s. That is if they do not encounter SU-35s, 30s, and 34s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Aeronaut 

Here is what the RSAF currently has in its inventory

1- 152 F-15s with another 82 on order. 
2- 111 Panavia Tornados 
3- 26 Typhoons with more on order
4- 124 F-5s 

The RSAF may consider ordering another 72 Typhoons, while the RSN mulls at F/A-18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

An RSAF friend has denied any "alerts".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> An RSAF friend has denied any "alerts".





> The Arabs have nothing close to this nor is anyone afraid of pilots that are chosen because of their social status and connections to the Royal family. Those Arab pilots would never be selected if it wasn't for their status.



What do you think about this^ mate?


----------



## Kompromat

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What do you think about this^ mate?



This is what i think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

KH 55 indeed has a range of 3000+KM, I&#8217;m sure no one denies Russian military capabilities only this article is bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> This is what i think about it.



Underestimation/arrogance had always been a curse to the mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Doritos11 said:


> KH 55 indeed has a range of 3000+KM, I&#8217;m sure no one denies Russian military capabilities only this article is bs.



Do you know the ramifications of using missile attacks my friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Aeronaut said:


> Do you know the ramifications of using missile attacks my friend?



The consequences depend on NATO and the US, if Russia would use missiles for such kind of attacks they would use cruise missiles similar to tomahawk missiles or even KH 55 with a conventional warhead even though such a range is not needed.


----------



## SajeevJino

Neptune said:


> Well, if we consider ground troops, i don't know. But in Aerial Warfare, Air Forces of Jordan, KSA are pretty powerful enough to handle incoming attacking aircraft. Not to mention TURAF and IAF will come to their help.



The F 15 , the Typhoon or The Tornado is Not a deadlier Platform ..The Pilots makes the Jet Deadlier I don't think that The KSA or their Allies have Capable to defend against a sqaudran of Russian Pilots with Su 27 or Su 35


----------



## SajeevJino

Doritos11 said:


> The consequences depend on NATO and the US, if Russia would use missiles for such kind of attacks they would use cruise missiles similar to tomahawk missiles or even KH 55 with a conventional warhead even though such a range is not needed.



In any Scenario NATO and the Russians performed face to face Attack till Now


----------



## Kompromat

Doritos11 said:


> The consequences depend on NATO and the US, if Russia would use missiles for such kind of attacks they would use cruise missiles similar to tomahawk missiles or even KH 55 with a conventional warhead even though such a range is not needed.



And Russia would be laughing you reckeon?



SajeevJino said:


> The F 15 , the Typhoon or The Tornado is Not a deadlier Platform ..The Pilots makes the Jet Deadlier I don't think that The KSA or their Allies have Capable to defend against a sqaudran of Russian Pilots with Su 27 or Su 35



Correct your spelling before giving lectures on air warfare.

Best Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SajeevJino

Aeronaut said:


> Correct your spelling before giving lectures on air warfare.
> 
> Best Regards.



Just started My Spoken English Class last week ..will wait for Better English after 2 years


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

SajeevJino said:


> The F 15 , the Typhoon or The Tornado is Not a deadlier Platform ..The Pilots makes the Jet Deadlier I don't think that The KSA or their Allies have Capable to defend against a sqaudran of Russian Pilots with Su 27 or Su 35





SajeevJino said:


> The F 15 , the Typhoon or The Tornado is Not a deadlier Platform ..The Pilots makes the Jet Deadlier I don't think that The KSA or their Allies have Capable to defend against a sqaudran of Russian Pilots with Su 27 or Su 35



Well, 

Russia is a great power, but I think the RSAF is strong enough to protect KSA. 

Red and green flag Saudi Air Force and U.S - YouTube

For Saudis, If you want to join the RSAF, You have to kill yourself to pass KFAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Correct your spelling before giving lectures on air warfare.
> 
> Best Regards.



Slow down on @SajeevJino

His knowledge about the RSAF is zilch, unlike yourself Sir.


----------



## FireFistAce

iranigirl2 said:


> Of course there will be a response from US . but not from ANY arab country.
> 
> and if Russia is smart about it, the Qataris and Saudis might not even know who did what....
> 
> 
> and lets be serious can the US afford another war in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> If Iran, Russia, and China make an alliance, lets just say , they can do ALOT.



Yeah and if US, dreamland and Aliens made an alliance that would be even greater than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aeronaut said:


> Russians cannot match the air power that lies in the Middle east, they will be badly embarrassed.



Don't understimate them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Our relation with Pakistan goes beyond YOU saving me or ME saving you


oh...yes we will come to 'assist' you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

vK_man said:


> Good enough ,Russia should bomb the Saudi terror regime. A Topol nuclear warhead should be dropped on Mecca .



Failed fool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

There was no threatens. Just reminder thet USSR had such a plans and RF now olso does have. Every good Joint Staff has to have plans on every scenario.


----------



## alimobin memon

Cant Believe irani wants the russian's to bomb the muslim countries :/ .... And The indian guy who wants russians to bomb mecca . Believe me do it... U will see that bomb wont even hit Mecca. It's Islams most sacred city. Furthermore Even if Lets say russians are successful Than let me tell u Muslims all over the world will Kick Russia's arse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Russia will never do such a thing. It is NATO favorite pastime to bomb nations and states.


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Russia will never do such a thing. It is NATO favorite pastime to bomb nations and states.



NATO's intervention in Afghanistan is nothing compared to what the russians did 30 years ago,deliberately slaughtering whole villages of afghans from toddlers to the elderly,killing their livestock and poisoning their wells.Spare us the civilised russian speach,we all know the russian animal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

flamer84 said:


> NATO's intervention in Afghanistan is nothing compared to what the russians did 30 years ago,deliberately slaughtering whole villages of afghans from toddlers to the elderly,killing their livestock and poisoning their wells.Spare us the civilised russian speach,we all know the russian animal.



Grandson of Romanian fashist said.
Do you know, Afgani had their own Space program when Soviet was in Afganistan and one Afgani even flyed into space? Do you know how many plants, schools, hospitals built USSR in Afganistan? 
And what we have now, when you bloody murderers come to that country? You bombed the remaining plants. Square of opium fields are 40 times bigger, then it was in 1980-years. You just sitting on your bases cause you too scary to fight. When some of you, maniacs went out of base - your own alleis Afgani kill you in your back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Grandson of Romanian fashist said.
> Do you know, Afgani had their own Space program when Soviet was in Afganistan and one Afgani even flyed into space? Do you know how many plants, schools, hospitals built USSR in Afganistan?
> And what we have now, when you bloody murderers come to that country? You bombed the remaining plants. Square of opium fields are 40 times bigger, then it was in 1980-years. You just sitting on your bases cause you too scary to fight. When some of you, maniacs went out of base - your own alleis Afgani kill you in your back.



Different warr tactics dude...we don't wipe whole afgan villages from the air or on the ground just to kill talibans,that's the russian war doctrine:"to kill the enemy/kill the whole population"

Fascist? Ha,ha,ha doesn't russian propaganda get tired of constantly throwing this word around? Altough,you're right,my officer grandfather did exterminate a lot of russian vermin during WW2,God bless his soul.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Off course they are;



What a disgusting video ...that poor soldier looks like a teenager russian conscript,probably picked up from his house and sent to battle,real brave those rag heads...Oh well,let's take consolation in the fact that those bearded freaks we're almost certain gunned down or made pasta by russian bullets or bombs later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Russia had difficult time in 90-s. 
And what did NATO, when USSR collapsed? Did it dissolve itself? No. Like a bloody monster, that have nothing to scare NATO began to bobm states.
Iraq (twice), Yougoslavia, Serbia, Libya. You just use Russian weakness to conqer the world. But 90's are past.
May be some Asian mates did not know than Romania was Nazi allie - most bloody, sneaky and cowardly one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

flamer84 said:


> Fascist? Ha,ha,ha doesn't russian propaganda get tired of constantly throwing this word around? Altough,you're right,my officer grandfather did exterminate a lot of russian vermin during WW2,God bless his soul.



Your nazi grandfather probably never killed anyone except few civilians before he was shot by some German officer for cowardice. Romanian rag tag fascist army was most incompetent and shameful of Hitler's allies and created a lot of problems for Germans themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> Russia had difficult time in 90-s.
> And what did NATO, when USSR collapsed? Did it dissolve itself? No. Like a bloody monster, that have nothing to scare NATO began to bobm states.
> Iraq (twice), Yougoslavia, Serbia, Libya. You just use Russian weakness to conqer the world. But 90's are past.
> May be some Asian mates did not know than Romania was Nazi allie - most bloody, sneaky and cowardly one.



+1 for you,the serbian intervention was a disgrace and the 2nd iraki war totally unnecesarry.
So? Yes it was nazi allie,in fact Romania had the second number of troops on the eastern front behind Germany.You think i am ashamed of that? Lol,the only thing that saddens me is the fact that we couldn't finnish the job regarding Russia back then,if we did the world would have been a safer and happier place right now.


----------



## twilight

usama waqas said:


> you are forgetting one thing here... KSA has muslim holly centers. If any thing happen to them. then surely Russia is doomed.
> 
> That m sure about. so i dont think Russians will be fool enough even to say openly to attack KSA...



first , Russia is capable to attack KSA and Qatar ( even little zions have this capabilities ) but they won't do it because they have handle it results .... anyway , this is only an diplomatic insult not any thing ... 


Second , actually I don't care if they bomb Ryadth ... only Mecca and Medina are holly place not all Hejaz cities ... Saddam attacked Saudi Arabia and what Muslim did ... nothing !

Third , even if they want do it , they won't use Iran Air Space because I'm sure IRI would prefer to let USA to open an embassy in Tehran rather than let Russia use it air space to attack HEJAZ ... 

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

zzzz said:


> Your nazi grandfather probably never killed anyone except few civilians before he was shot by some German officer for cowardice. Romanian rag tag fascist army was most incompetent and shameful of Hitler's allies and created a lot of problems for Germans themselves.



Neah,he fought from the Odessa campaign to the end of the war.He was picked up after the end of the war in a purge of the romanian military officers loyal to the king, and because he was a former member of the Iron Guard and deported to USSR never to be seen again.He had plenty of german officers friends ,we still have pictures .He served his country honorably killing many russian vermin so get lost noob.


----------



## vostok

flamer84 said:


> +1 for you,the serbian intervention was a disgrace and the 2nd iraki war totally unnecesarry.
> So? Yes it was nazi allie,in fact Romania had the second number of troops on the eastern front behind Germany.You think i am ashamed of that? Lol,the only thing that saddens me is the fact that we couldn't finnish the job regarding Russia back then,if we did the world would have been a safer and happier place right now.



Safer and happier? And 90% population of the Earth less...
When Romania was socialistic, how many people had to go to Europe and get dirty work to feed his family?
If you are saddens that Hitler were beaten - I feel sorry for you. 
We have nothig to discuss.


----------



## zzzz

flamer84 said:


> Neah,he fought from the Odessa campaign to the end of the war.He was picked up after the end of the war in a purge of the romanian military officers loyal to the king, and because he was a former member of the Iron Guard and deported to USSR never to be seen again.He had plenty of german officers friends ,we still have pictures .He served his country honorably so get lost noob.



So he got his deserved punishment in Gulag for his crimes against humanity? Good to hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Neptune said:


> Well, if we consider ground troops, i don't know. But in Aerial Warfare, Air Forces of Jordan, KSA are pretty powerful enough to handle incoming attacking aircraft. Not to mention TURAF and IAF will come to their help.




this is only one attack ... Russian air force doesn't need to face them ... they can use long range cruise missile just like new model of KH55 .... with Glonas satellite system they can guide their missile properly ... so they even don't need to get close to their air space ... they can simply shoot their missile over Iraq air space .... new version of KH55 has more than 1000 Km effective range !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

zzzz said:


> So he got his deserved punishment in Gulag for his crimes against humanity? Good to hear.



At least he took out countless parasites before that.Dezinfection of your home from parasites it's not crime against humanity,and he will always live in our memory as a war hero,he went with his counscious clear ,he did his duty.Russian opinion is irelevant.

As for the romanian armies ,the russians had 2/1 advantage at Stalingrad plus thousands of tanks ,artillery pieces and airplanes as opossed to the romanians.7 armies against 2.One on one you were just Treblinka and Auhschwitz material.


----------



## Zarvan

tyrant said:


> Recently Russian news websites are reporting these things:
> 
> 
> *Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> A senior source in the Russian Air Force told to Moscow website Telegrafist that Russia had plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> He claims that the combat mission can be done by a unit of Su-27s, as well as by modern bombers Su-34s with extra fuel tanks, accompanied by the Su-27s.
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, the situation is such that even in case if the Su-34s do not have enough fuel to get out of Iran's airspace on return flight, they will be able to land right there", he said - "a combat radius of the Su-27s allows fly to the capital of Qatar and Saudi Arabia and return, the Su-34s do not have such radius".
> 
> On the question when and why these plans developed, the Russian Air Force officer replied:
> "Saudi Arabia is a key US ally in the region, not Israel, as many suggest, namely the regime of King Abdullah who is willing to get involved where you want to please his masters, so of course the Soviet Union (They mean Russia) was preparing plans for the destruction of this regime because without it - Saudi Arabia will no longer be an integral state and Washington will get hordes of barbarians who destroy their bases by using the same US military hardware".
> 
> The Russians also claimed they needed no more than 24 hours for the entire operation to destroy the ruling circles of the two monarchies from the air.
> 
> 
> For unfamiliar users: It is related to the recent changes of the Syrian issue. KSA is now in charge of Syria.
> 
> Ð£ Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð¼Ð±Ð°ÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐµ ÐÐ°ÑÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¸ Ð¡Ð°ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÐÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð¸ | Ð¢ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ
> 
> 
> Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia - Kavkazcenter.com


Russia is not that dumb millions Muslims live in Russia this act will lead to all Muslims in Russia and Muslim countries kicking Russian *** and with bad economy it would be last nail in the coffin off country known as Russia


----------



## twilight

alimobin memon said:


> *Cant Believe irani wants the russian's to bomb the muslim countries *:/ .... And The indian guy who wants russians to bomb mecca . Believe me do it... U will see that bomb wont even hit Mecca. It's Islams most sacred city. Furthermore Even if Lets say russians are successful Than let me tell u Muslims all over the world will Kick Russia's arse.



but we strongly belive that these PGCC countries will gradly help USA and NATO in any attack on Iran ... 

Are you think IRan is the only one who should has good wish for others !?



Zarvan said:


> Russia is not that dumb millions Muslims live in Russia this act will lead to all Muslims in Russia and Muslim countries kicking Russian *** and with bad economy it would be last nail in the coffin off country known as Russia



you are overdoing this ... millions Muslims live in ME and they didn't anything to defeat a little Zion state ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

twilight said:


> but we strongly belive that these PGCC countries will gradly help USA and NATO in any attack on Iran ...
> 
> Are you think IRan is the only one who should has good wish for others !?
> 
> 
> 
> you are overdoing this ... millions Muslims live in ME and they didn't anything to defeat a little Zion state ...



sir case off Saudi Arabia is completely different attack on Saudi Arabia would be considered attack on Islam and this would lead to end off Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

Zarvan said:


> Russia is not that dumb millions Muslims live in Russia this act will lead to all Muslims in Russia and Muslim countries kicking Russian *** and with bad economy it would be last nail in the coffin off country known as Russia



Spetznaz brigades from Muslim republics were one of the finest units in Afganistan.


----------



## BDforever

alimobin memon said:


> Cant Believe irani wants the russian's to bomb the muslim countries :/ .... And The indian guy who wants russians to bomb mecca . Believe me do it... U will see that bomb wont even hit Mecca. It's Islams most sacred city. Furthermore Even if Lets say russians are successful Than let me tell u Muslims all over the world will Kick Russia's arse.



which muslims countries are you talking about ? those who support Zionist ? those who are supporting world terrorism which giving rest of the muslims bad name and supporting USA to set bases around the world so that they can rule and dominate on others ? those does not care about other muslims ? those who believe in kingdom but always do propaganda of bringing democracy in other countries ? that so called muslims should be bombed.

and Mecca is out of question, no one will touch it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> which muslims countries are you talking about ? those who support Zionist ? those who are supporting world terrorism which giving rest of the muslims bad name and supporting USA to set bases around the world so that they can rule and dominate on others ? those does not care about other muslims ? those who believe in kingdom but always do propaganda of bringing democracy in other countries ? that so called muslims should be bombed.
> 
> and Mecca is out of question, no one will touch it



sir give it a try this would lead to end off all those who will attack Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> sir give it a try this would lead to end off all those who will attack Saudi Arabia



i am sure you also support suicide attack


----------



## alimobin memon

Nobody is supporting Suicide attacks its coward and pathetic to do. And Saudi Arabia is not involved if some of the fools citizen of SA are supporting terrorism. Look at your own country recently US is thinking of halting assistance to your country and your government is crying out loud for it. That makes your govt The Zionist supporter too.

It Saudi Arabia giving jobs to Bangladeshi's even your govt is not providing poor people jobs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> i am sure you also support suicide attack



sir I support jihad and Muslims off Syria who are fighting against terrorist bashar and hezbollah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

alimobin memon said:


> Nobody is supporting Suicide attacks its coward and pathetic to do. And *Saudi Arabia is not involved *if some of the fools citizen of SA are supporting terrorism. Look at your own country recently US is thinking of halting assistance to your country and your government is crying out loud for it. That makes your govt The Zionist supporter too.
> It Saudi Arabia giving jobs to Bangladeshi's even your govt is not providing poor people jobs



1.bold part: well said , thank you come again.
2. US halt GSP facilities which will affect only 1% of our export to USA. USA is not our main market. What kind of Assistance are you talking about ? Army ? sorry we do not have much tie with USA, we have tie with Russia and China.
3. Govt. is not crying, it is USA who is crying for TICFA agreement over the decades. Your country will be badly affected if USA withdraw assistance from you. you are heavily depended on USA not we.

and talking about jobs ? it is just another business ? what do you think why they takes labors from bd? it is because to maintain labor cost low for manufacturing products to survive in competetive markets.



Zarvan said:


> sir I support jihad and Muslims off Syria who are fighting against terrorist bashar and hezbollah



define two things: jihad and terrorist.


----------



## twilight

Zarvan said:


> sir case off Saudi Arabia is completely different attack on Saudi Arabia would be considered attack on Islam and this would lead to end off Russia



Saddam did this and what happened !? nothing ... 
even Arab countries wait till NATO come and save their arse ...

except for Mecca and Medina , other places is not important .... 

Hejaz was holly place by some level but Saudi reduce it to regular land when they let none Muslims made their military base on it ... so I don't care about it ... if USA has military bases in it , then let Russia attack it and I won't care personally ( except Mecca and Medina ) ... 

anyway , I'm sure Wahhabi Muftis would celebrate the destruction of Mecca and Medina ( especially Prophet grave ) ....

When Muslims let some little Zions ocociped their first Qablla then they won't do anything against an nuclear super power .... this is fact .... Muslims are going to die and it thanks to PGCC and their Brittani father .... 

sadly Muslims are busy to kill each-others ... they have no time to take arm against none Muslims ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> 1.bold part: well said , thank you come again.
> 2. US halt GSP facilities which will affect only 1% of our export to USA. USA is not our main market. What kind of Assistance are you talking about ? Army ? sorry we do not have much tie with USA, we have tie with Russia and China.
> 3. Govt. is not crying, it is USA who is crying for TICFA agreement over the decades. Your country will be badly affected if USA withdraw assistance from you. you are heavily depended on USA not we.
> 
> 
> 
> define two things: jihad and terrorist.



fighting against cruel leaders and those forces off kufr who attack Muslims and Islam and for west that is terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

IF u hate USA so much Why even getting lil help from them Strash them out. 

Sorry dude it will affect alot 1% is the funniest thing u ever said. LOL you are so funny.

You seem to be like terrorist and we J I H A D I's. Tell me Why ur Location info is on stealth mode ... LOL .  just kidding dont get angry


----------



## Zarvan

twilight said:


> Saddam did this and what happened !? nothing ...
> even Arab countries wait till NATO come and save their arse ...
> 
> except for Mecca and Medina , other places is not important ....
> 
> Hejaz was holly place by some level but Saudi reduce it to regular land when they let none Muslims made their military base on it ... so I don't care about it ... if USA has military bases in it , then let Russia attack it and I won't care personally ( except Mecca and Medina ) ...
> 
> anyway , I'm sure Wahhabi Muftis would celebrate the destruction of Mecca and Medina ( especially Prophet grave ) ....
> 
> When Muslims let some little Zions ocociped their first Qablla then they won't do anything against an nuclear super power .... this is fact .... Muslims are going to die and it thanks to PGCC and their Brittani father ....
> 
> sadly Muslims are busy to kill each-others ... they have no time to take arm against none Muslims ...


they themselves first fought and stopped attack and all wahabi love hazrat Muhammad saw you sh.. hate rasool saw and his companions 
you and bashar would be defeated soon


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> fighting against cruel leaders and those forces off kufr who attack Muslims and Islam and for west that is terrorism



really ? is that written in our holly book Al-Qur'an ? 



alimobin memon said:


> IF u hate USA so much Why even getting lil help from them Strash them out.
> 
> Sorry *dude it will affect alot 1% is the funniest thing u ever said*. LOL you are so funny.
> 
> You seem to be like terrorist and we J I H A D I's. Tell me Why ur Location info is on stealth mode ... LOL .  just kidding dont get angry



what so funny ? do you know anything about trade between USA and BD ? study then talk.

and last thing.. yea yea.. ever heard of Dajjal and its follower issue ? thats you 
@Yzd Khalifa sorry bro i like you but not your king and kingdom


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Some people are being a little too emotional about it. 

Some desert kingdoms have no significance in the eyes of civilized and technologically advanced countries anywhere in the world. 

Bomb the desert camel riders' tents to oblivion, all that you want, and nobody would lift a finger so long as the real 'security guarantor' of those desert kingdoms looks the other way. 

Iraq contains many holy sites for Shia Muslims, it was attacked, the response from Muslim world? Zilch. 

So called "Israel" controls Al Quds/Jerusalem, the response from Muslim world? Some of its neighbours actually recognize so called "Israel" in return (most prominent being Egypt and Jordan). 

Some Americans threatened to nuke Mecca, the response from desert dwellers? Still sitting on American kafirs' laps. 

Nuking Mecca - Campus Progress


------

In fact, this news (if true) does not even talk about nukes, but simply bombing. 

This news does not mention any holy sites, just a few kingdoms. 

However, the American rats talked about nukes on Holy site of Mecca.

What is the response from Muslims?

How many Muslim majority countries are still 'allied' (stooges) of American rats?


----------



## zzzz

Zarvan said:


> fighting against cruel leaders and those forces off kufr who attack Muslims and Islam and for west that is terrorism



How can you fight against cruel dictators under command of other cruel dictators? That means cruel dictator - is just a false pretext. And how we should call people who kill Muslims, children and women under false pretext?


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> really ? is that written in our holly book Al-Qur'an ?
> 
> 
> 
> what so funny ? do you know anything about trade between USA and BD ? study then talk.
> 
> and last thing.. yea yea.. ever heard of Dajjal and its follower issue ? thats you
> @Yzd Khalifa sorry bro i like you but not your king and kingdom


that what jihad is and when you will do jihad west would label you as terrorists simple sir



Banglar Lathial said:


> Some people are being a little too emotional about it.
> 
> Some desert kingdoms have no significance in the eyes of civilized and technologically advanced countries anywhere in the world.
> 
> Bomb the desert camel riders' tents to oblivion, all that you want, and nobody would lift a finger so long as the real 'security guarantor' of those desert kingdoms looks the other way.
> 
> Iraq contains many holy sites for Shia Muslims, it was attacked, the response from Muslim world? Zilch.
> 
> So called "Israel" controls Al Quds/Jerusalem, the response from Muslim world? Some of its neighbours actually recognize so called "Israel" in return (most prominent being Egypt and Jordan).
> 
> Some Americans threatened to nuke Mecca, the response from desert dwellers? Still sitting on American kafirs' laps.
> 
> Nuking Mecca - Campus Progress
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> In fact, this news (if true) does not even talk about nukes, but simply bombing.
> 
> This news does not mention any holy sites, just a few kingdoms.
> 
> However, the American rats talked about nukes on Holy site of Mecca.
> 
> What is the response from Muslims?
> 
> How many Muslim majority countries are still 'allied' (stooges) of American rats?



sir for muslims it is everything ask Russia to make this founded you will know the result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zarvan said:


> sir for muslims it is everything ask Russia to make this founded you will know the result




Sir, it is only emotional response. 

What was the response of Muslims when the abovementioned American rats threatened to nuke Mecca?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Banglar Lathial said:


> Sir, it is only emotional response.
> 
> What was the response of Muslims when the abovementioned American rats threatened to nuke Mecca?



sir that was just a pathetic suggestion and that didn't got much importance ask Russia to make this blunder it would see what would happen to them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zarvan said:


> sir that was just a pathetic suggestion and that didn't got much importance ask Russia to make this blunder it would see what would happen to them




Sir, that American pathetic suggestion involved

a) nuclear bombs
b) holy city 


This Russian alleged plan involves

a) no nuclear bombs 
b) no holy cities 

but some 

a) desert tents

b) camels

c) fat, low IQ desert dwellers


----------



## Zarvan

Banglar Lathial said:


> Sir, that American pathetic suggestion involved
> 
> a) nuclear bombs
> b) holy city
> 
> 
> This Russian alleged plan involves
> 
> a) no nuclear bombs
> b) no holy cities
> 
> but some
> 
> a) desert tents
> 
> b) camels
> 
> c) fat, low IQ desert dwellers


sir ask Russia to make this blunder please go ahead you will see the reaction and end off Russia go ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zarvan said:


> sir ask Russia to make this blunder please go ahead you will see the reaction and end off Russia go ahead



Sir,

This is exactly the emotional response I talked off. 

Russia could not be ended by Nazi Germany, how can some sand farming camel riders finish off Russia with possession of lots of ICBM and the largest arsenal of thermonuclear weapons, and the largest yields of any nuclear power?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Banglar Lathial said:


> Sir,
> 
> This is exactly the emotional response I talked off.
> 
> Russia could not be ended by Nazi Germany, how can some sand farming camel riders finish off Russia with possession of lots of ICBM and the largest arsenal of thermonuclear weapons, and the largest yields of any nuclear power?


yes still with all these things USSR was made history same would happen to your beloved Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zarvan said:


> yes still with all these things USSR was made history same would happen to your beloved Russia




Sir, with all those things, USA has not been made history, yet it was your beloved USA that threatened to nuke Mecca.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Banglar Lathial said:


> Sir, with all those things, USA has not been made history, yet it was your beloved USA that threatened to nuke Mecca.



USA would soon turn into history despite its high and that was a blood theory from a think tank off you want to go with theory off cartoon think tanks than GOD help you


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@twilight


Zoroastrians 


> Saddam did this and what happened !? nothing ...
> even Arab countries wait till NATO come and save their arse ...



Saddam did invade Kuwait but when he tried to enter KSA his troops retreated in less than 3 days. The battle of Khafji was fought between his republican guards and the national guards of KSA. Furthermore, NATO wasn't involved at all , next time try your hardest to avoid such an embarrassment as much as you possibly could. 




> *
> Hejaz was holly place by some level but Saudi reduce it to regular land when they let none Muslims made their military base on it ... so I don't care about it ... if USA has military bases in it , then let ( except Mecca and Medina ) ... *



Dude, stop making up things on your own, the more I read your posts the more I realize how mentally disturbed you really are. KSA hosts no military base of any damn country. 



> Russia attack it and I won't care personally



Well, we all know that Iran is a Majoosi republic! Nothing out of the blue :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GURU DUTT

iranigirl2 said:


> Of course there will be a response from US . but not from ANY arab country.
> 
> and if Russia is smart about it, the Qataris and Saudis might not even know who did what....
> 
> 
> and lets be serious can the US afford another war in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> *If Iran, Russia, and China make an alliance, lets just say *, they can do ALOT.



well that is on cards already and USA wont be sitting owt the onli stumbling block to this allince is IRAN & saudi stooges across the border(i hope u understand)

russia wanted this allince to come in force as soon as USA came to attack afghanistan looks like russian game is finnalli coming to light the biggest looser here will be saudi arabia and arab nations cause the main game is about OIL and specially central asian one....watch this space things are going to be pretty interesting in this theater after 2014


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Zarvan said:


> USA would soon turn into history despite its high and that was a blood theory from a think tank off you want to go with theory off cartoon think tanks than GOD help you



Sir, let us wait for USA to turn into history, before we make any confirmed statements about its fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @twilight
> 
> 
> Saddam did invade Kuwait but when he tried to enter KSA his troops retreated in less than 3 days. The battle of Khafji was fought between his republican guards and the national guards of KSA. Furthermore, NATO wasn't involved at all , next time try your hardest to avoid such an embarrassment as much as you possibly could.



NATO was involved. US Special Forces and US Marines were fighting along with Saudi National Guard.



Banglar Lathial said:


> Sir, with all those things, USA has not been made history, yet it was your beloved USA that *threatened to nuke Mecca.*


Source...?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4469759 said:


> NATO was involved. US Special Forces and US Marines were fighting along with Saudi National Guard.



NATO wasn't involved. And nobody fought with the SNG. 

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Zarvan said:


> sir that was just a pathetic suggestion and that didn't got much importance ask Russia to make this blunder it would see what would happen to them



Seriously, what's wrong with you? USA is bombing YOUR country and you have no response, but when this RUMOUR comes about you're getting all emotional. Russian army is 40% Muslim, why would they ever do such a thing? And anyway, they didn't say they will attack holy sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4469779 said:


> Seriously, what's wrong with you? USA is bombing YOUR country and you have no response, but when this RUMOUR comes about you're getting all emotional. Russian army is 40% Muslim, why would they ever do such a thing? And anyway, they didn't say they will attack holy sites.



well that is the classic post i congratulate you but buddy that is the classic example of "More & better arabs than the arabs themselfs " need i say more you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

GURU DUTT said:


> well that is on cards already and USA wont be sitting owt the onli stumbling block to this allince is IRAN & saudi stooges across the border(i hope u understand)
> 
> russia wanted this allince to come in force as soon as USA came to attack afghanistan looks like russian game is finnalli coming to light the biggest looser here will be saudi arabia and arab nations cause the main game is about OIL and specially central asian one....watch this space things are going to be pretty interesting in this theater after 2014



Game,what game? The russkies lost their allies in the ME one by one,the only one standing is Syria,but that's a very dubious survival,NATO bases are all around Russia,so the biggest looser here is Russia,they currently suck at playing chess,serves them right for persecuting Kasparov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Yzd Khalifa said:


> NATO wasn't involved. And nobody fought with the SNG.



Alright, NATO wasn't involved, but the US definitely was.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfDUZZ6Yayw

I don't know how you are even denying this bro. It's documented that US Marines were launching air strikes at Iraqi tanks.


----------



## GURU DUTT

flamer84 said:


> Game,what game? The russkies lost their allies in the ME one by one,the only one standing is Syria,but that's a very dubious survival,NATO bases are all around Russia,so the biggest looser here is Russia,they currently suck at playing chess,serves them right for persecuting Kasparov


well bro the game is russia wants to sell its oil and the oil with countries under its influence(CIS) and that was always the issue first deu to seuz cannal and USAs backing of saudi & arabs (+USA-ARAB alliance had the emotional support) things dint went the way russia /USSR wanted them to be that is pricesli why even after afghan war they kept the window open but i guess this time around deu to the formidable chinese influence and strong anty americanism in asia things just might go the way russia wants but onli if Iran agrees or god forbid we see one more division of a sauth asian country hope u got the point sir


----------



## zzzz

flamer84 said:


> Game,what game? The russkies lost their allies in the ME one by one,the only one standing is Syria,but that's a very dubious survival,NATO bases are all around Russia,so the biggest looser here is Russia,they currently suck at playing chess,serves them right for persecuting Kasparov



Our allies in ME are Iran, Iraq, Syria - newly formed axis of Good thanks to stupid actions of Amerika and their NATO and wahhabi puppets. Soon Iran will get its nuclear weapons and this axis will dominate the whole ME together with Russia  At the same time most of NATO countries in dire and continious state of military and economical degradation  Enjoy your new old boss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4469796 said:


> Alright, NATO wasn't involved, but the US definitely was.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfDUZZ6Yayw
> 
> I don't know how you are even denying this bro. It's documented that US Marines were launching air strikes at Iraqi tanks.



I don't think you understand what I'm trying to say. 

Anyway 

&#x202b;

_Raw translation_


> The thing that had always surprised me was that every time I look at the Battle of Khafji it seems clear that the US marines were the ones who liberated it, that's not true though, the marines were hiding behind the walls, the Saudis were the ones who liberated it.





flamer84 said:


> Game,what game? The russkies lost their allies in the ME one by one,the only one standing is Syria,but that's a very dubious survival,NATO bases are all around Russia,so the biggest looser here is Russia,they currently suck at playing chess,serves them right for persecuting Kasparov



After all that's what the NATO is created for.



zzzz said:


> Our allies in ME are Iran, Iraq, Syria - newly formed axis of Good thanks to stupid actions of Amerika and their NATO and wahhabi puppets. Soon Iran will get its nuclear weapons and this axis will dominate the whole ME together with Russia  At the same time most of NATO countries in dire and continious state of military and economical degradation  Enjoy your new old boss



All the best to Russia. As long as they keep distance from us, everything will be well and good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vostok

70 years ago USA throw nuclear bombs into Japanese cities. And after American troops occupied Japan till now. America destroyed Iraq, Libya and Palestinyans, Afganistan - and what do you, muslims, do? Nothing. But you very angry some man said that Russian have plan bombing some states. But every Generall Staff of nuclear state have plans of war with every potencial enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4469779 said:


> Seriously, what's wrong with you? USA is bombing YOUR country and you have no response, but when this RUMOUR comes about you're getting all emotional. Russian army is 40% Muslim, why would they ever do such a thing? And anyway, they didn't say they will attack holy sites.


yes they are still status off Saudi Arabia is different in Muslim world and attack on it would result in end off attacker who ever he may be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't think you understand what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> &#8235;
> 
> _Raw translation_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all that's what the NATO is created for.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to Russia. As long as they keep distance from us, everything will be well and good.



well nobody need to attack saudia as it has indulged itself in so many fights that potentialli it has no friends and as soon as the oil taps start to run dry and oil starts flowing thru other sources i guess you would be thinkin opposite till then good luck


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GURU DUTT said:


> well nobody need to attack saudia as it has indulged itself in so many fights that potentialli it has no friends and as soon as the oil taps start to run dry and oil starts flowing thru other sources i guess you would be thinkin opposite till then good luck



 I'm afraid you will have to wait for a _*long*_ time, beside, your country is doing more and more business with us.


----------



## flamer84

GURU DUTT said:


> well nobody need to attack saudia as it has indulged itself in so many fights that potentialli it has no friends and as soon as the oil taps start to run dry and oil starts flowing thru other sources i guess you would be thinkin opposite till then good luck



By the time the oil dries out they'll have an airforce of 400+ modern fighters,money reserves and if they invest smart a non oil dependent economy plus plenty of time to improve on their pilot skills for their massive air force.So don't worry,no inferior Suckhoi,Mig or Tupolev will fancy crash landing in the desert with their ejected pilots beeing celebrity stars in beheading videos. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm afraid you will have to wait for a _*long*_ time, beside, your country is doing more and more business with us.


well bro thats why i said good luck to you see we are the buyers and will buy from any source which helps us in making profit even if it is pakistan but as soon as the central asian oil comes to shores of pakistan and pipe lines get completed between central asia to china and india make sure saudi/arab economy is going to be hit hardest we dont have to worry as whtever the result we will reap the benfits think of yopur country and dont think its very earli well dude you have onli a decade maybe to feel comfortable good luck



flamer84 said:


> By the time the oil dries out they'll have an airforce of 400+ modern fighters,money reserves and if they invest smart a non oil dependent economy plus plenty of time to improve on their pilot skills for their massive air force.So don't worry,no inferior Suckhoi,Mig or Tupolev will fancy crash landing in the desert with their ejected pilots beeing celebrity stars in beheading videos. .



well bro this time around russia wont attack as it did in 80s + its hillarious to think that russia has that old junk onli look at there economy , oil reserves among others they are very very potent and will be getting stronger just pray that they dont attack you good luck


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

GURU DUTT said:


> well bro thats why i said good luck to you see we are the buyers and will buy from any source which helps us in making profit even if it is pakistan but as soon as the central asian oil comes to shores of pakistan and pipe lines get completed between central asia to china and india make sure saudi/arab economy is going to be hit hardest we dont have to worry as whtever the result we will reap the benfits think of yopur country and dont think its very earli well dude you have onli a decade maybe to feel comfortable good luck



I'm struggling to understand your post -_- ,but I got the gist, may the force be with you son


----------



## flamer84

GURU DUTT said:


> well bro this time around russia wont attack as it did in 80s + its hillarious to think that russia has that old junk onli look at there economy , oil reserves among others they are very very potent and will be getting stronger just pray that they dont attack you good luck




Oh,I know they will attack us sooner or later,it's a russian hobby to invade Europe from time to time,it's what they do constantly for 500 years ,can't teach an old dog new tricks,it all depends on how weak or strong we are,they only attack if they have vastly superior numbers and technique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

flamer84 said:


> By the time the oil dries out they'll have an airforce of 400+ modern fighters,money reserves and if they invest smart a non oil dependent economy plus plenty of time to improve on their pilot skills for their massive air force.So don't worry,no inferior Suckhoi,Mig or Tupolev will fancy crash landing in the desert with their ejected pilots beeing celebrity stars in beheading videos. .


 I feel you  

Check this out


----------



## GURU DUTT

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm struggling to understand your post -_- ,but I got the gist, may the force be with you son



well sir all i ment was that saudi+USA domnation of the world economy is nearing to an end as there will way more compitition to saudi/arab oil in next decade and USA will be bizzi in rebuilding its own economy + the games both plyed in the last few decades are going to haunt them both till then good luck


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

zzzz said:


> Our allies in ME are Iran, Iraq, Syria - newly formed axis of Good thanks to stupid actions of Amerika and their NATO and wahhabi puppets. Soon Iran will get its nuclear weapons and this axis will dominate the whole ME together with Russia  At the same time most of NATO countries in dire and continious state of military and economical degradation  Enjoy your new old boss



You have no allies left in the ME, doing bussiness with them doesn't make you an ally, Russia is known for being constantly humiliated in several occasions. Enough to mention to the stifling Russia is getting by NATO expansion in the Former USSR countries, few countries left for Russia as friend. You will learn not to say No next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

I only wish if the news was true, sadly it's not. 

But one day... one day...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

flamer84 said:


> Oh,I know they will attack us sooner or later,it's a russian hobby to invade Europe from time to time,it's what they do constantly for 500 years ,can't teach an old dog new tricks,it all depends on how weak or strong we are,they only attack if they have vastly superior numbers and technique.



Are you nuts  NATO outclasses Russia 10 times.


----------



## GURU DUTT

flamer84 said:


> Oh,I know they will attack us sooner or later,it's a russian hobby to invade Europe from time to time,it's what they do constantly for 500 years ,can't teach an old dog new tricks,it all depends on how weak or strong we are,they only attack if they have vastly superior numbers and technique.



well eourope has no value for russia now than a oil buyer and thats it its about middel east and there also russia dosent neads to send its air force as they (arabs) are there own biggest enemies & this time west is not that strong as you might think and it will be bizzi in rebuilding its economies than to push for some one elses war and NATO learned its lesson the hard way from afghanistan & iraq hope u got my point sir ...Thanks


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hyperion said:


> I only wish if the news was true, sadly it's not.
> 
> But one day... one day...



A trillion times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You have no allies left in the ME, doing bussiness with them doesn't make you an ally, Russia is known for being constantly humiliated in several occasions. Enough to mention to the stifling Russia is getting by NATO expansion in the Former USSR countries, few countries left for Russia as friend. You will learn not to say No next time.



They can't even control former soviet states in their neighborhood,their rearming plan is having numerous setbacks due to corruption and delays,they beg countries to buy the SU-35,future gas income to Europe is under threat by other plans of suplying the continent with non russian gas, but they dream of projecting power worldwide.He,he,somebody cut the vodca supply to the Kremlin,our "tovarasi" are getting pretty dellusional )



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Are you nuts  NATO outclasses Russia 10 times.



I said if we were weak...They're hoping for that...and waiting,but if you ask me a lot of water will flow on the Volga before they get their chance )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> I only wish if the news was true, sadly it's not.
> 
> But one day... one day...



Monster! Fantasizing about genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Genocide is going on right now, it always is. I'm just considering changing the players and the victims. 



Dillinger said:


> Monster! Fantasizing about genocide.


----------



## Dillinger

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I just like Arab guys who made him hate Arabia  God bless them.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs subjugated many people in many countries, some of them still angry at them till today, I get to admit, I just love it.



Arabs conquered present day FATA and Pashtun areas in Pakistan? @Hyperion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jade

Just because Saudi is ally of US, Russia would bomb Saudi? I could not understand the logic.


----------



## Armstrong

Dillinger said:


> Arabs conquered present day FATA and Pashtun areas in Pakistan? @Hyperion



Most probably during the Umayyad Era much of Persia including Khoraisan (modern day Afghanistan & Pakistan's Pukhtoon areas) were under Muslim Rule but only just ! 

Muhammad bin Qasim conquered most of Baluchistan, Sindh & Punjab but the poor fellow was stitched in animal hide by his own Caliph & died of suffocation at the tender age of 20 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Hyperion 

Just teasing you buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> that what jihad is and when you will do jihad west would label you as terrorists simple sir



now a days jihad's definition changes frequently 

talking about west ? Al-Qaeda was war hero to the west and so called to those arab countries and then labeled as terrorist.
FSA is now fighting against Assad which you think as jihad and west think FSA as hero, all are not contradictory of your statement ?


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Hyperion
> 
> Just teasing you buddy



No you're just being an arse ! 



BDforever said:


> now a days jihad's definition changes frequently
> 
> talking about west ? Al-Qaeda was war hero to the west and so called to those arab countries and then labeled as terrorist.
> FSA is now fighting against Assad which you think as jihad and west think FSA as hero, all are not contradictory of your statement ?



You should've supported us in the Jihad against the Mukti Bahini in '71 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, do you know of anyone who conquered the tribal areas? 



Dillinger said:


> Arabs conquered present day FATA and Pashtun areas in Pakistan? @Hyperion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> No you're just being an arse !



How did you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I know... however... do check-out my knight, @Armstrong protecting his Emperor! 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Hyperion
> 
> 
> Just teasing you buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@BLACKEAGLE 
I'm sure that isn't true. There are 3 types of visa in KSA for you guys, all of them are flexible.


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Dude, do ysomeoou know of anyone who conquered the tribal areas?



Apparently *Khan Sahib*, the Umayyad's did :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> now a days jihad's definition changes frequently
> 
> talking about west ? Al-Qaeda was war hero to the west and so called to those arab countries and then labeled as terrorist.
> FSA is now fighting against Assad which you think as jihad and west think FSA as hero, all are not contradictory of your statement ?


no they want to support the secular not those who want Islam to be the system sir and soon they would call them terrorists because they hate USA to they want to get rid off another brutal idiot bashar which co incidently is here by many kufr too and loved by other kufr that doesn't change jihad


----------



## Hyperion

Yeah right... that's what they think. Do you think we are governable at all? 



Armstrong said:


> Apparently *Khan Sahib*, the Umayyad's did :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hyperion said:


> I know... however... do check-out my knight, @Armstrong protecting his Emperor!



Don't trust him, he was my ****** for quite a while, and then changed upside down. Learn to never trust (the word starts with "w" and ends with "e")

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> How did you know?



Because Muhammad Bin Qasim was a Pakistani at heart as were the first 4 Caliphs of Islam, most of the Sahabas especially Khalid Bin Waleed & the Prophet (PBUH) - None of them were Jordanians !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Dude, do you know of anyone who conquered the tribal areas?


 @Armstrong says they were once by the caliphate..and yes as a matter of fact I do..but it predates Islam..Satrap to Alexander who held Bactria and Northern Punjab- Seleucus Nicator and The Mauryan Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

@Dillinger, I thought StrongButt was your property! What happened, did you trade him already? I bet you got nothing for that canister of lard! 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't trust him, he was my ****** for quite a while, and then changed upside down. Learn to never trust (the word starts with "w" and ends with "e")

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

I am pretty sure mongols conquered tribal areas.

Hazaras are the proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> @Dillinger, I thought StrongButt was your property! What happened, did you trade him already? I bet you got nothing for that canister of lard!



Bartered him for a can of beer. Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Yeah right... that's what they think. Do you think we are governable at all?



Jan ki eman (something  ) agar eik baaat aaarz karoon - Who'd want to govern you guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> I'm sure that isn't true. There are 3 types of visa in KSA for you guys, all of them are flexible.



What kind of flexibility is this? 

&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1583;&#1607; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1576;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; 15 &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605; &#1610;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1579;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;, &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1601;&#1602;&#1591; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1605;&#1575; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1601;&#1607;&#1610; &#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1604;.

&#1576;&#1589;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577;, &#1588;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1585; &#1582;&#1604;&#1601; &#1603;&#1604; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1588;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1567;


----------



## Hyperion

Yara forget the the Arab loving @Armstrong, he reads too many of their novels. 

Dude, are you talking about THE Alexander? He could never take us up North, he got his arse kicked. 



Dillinger said:


> @Armstrong says they were once by the caliphate..and yes as a matter of fact I do..but it predates Islam..Satrap to Alexander who held Bactria and Northern Punjab- Seleucus Nicator and The Mauryan Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@Hyperion @Armstrong Hype this is a hoax anyway..scam news. 

Russia ain't going to do anything. And Buttsahib- bewafai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Nahin yara, always has been free. The only territory to be ever-free on the face of this planet. Over several millennia we have had certain deals with powers who overtook our neighboring countries to govern "ourselves", however, that's about it.



RazPaK said:


> I am pretty sure mongols conquered tribal areas.
> 
> Hazaras are the proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hyperion said:


> Nahin yara, always has been free. The only territory to be ever-free on the face of this planet. Over several millennia we have had certain deals with powers who overtook our neighboring countries to govern "ourselves", however, that's about it.




Pastuns always run to mountains, regroup and come back like nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, I traded him for a cold glass of water, consider yourself lucky. Next time when @BLACKEAGLE wants to sell ButtStrong, he won't get a chewing gum for him. 



Dillinger said:


> Bartered him for a can of beer. Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> no they want to support the secular not those who want Islam to be the system sir and soon they would call them terrorists because they hate USA to they want to get rid off another brutal idiot bashar which co incidently is here by many kufr too and loved by other kufr that doesn't change jihad



you have no idea what are you talking about ?  do you know all non-muslims in Syria supports Assad, if they really wanted secularism they would support Assad. its pure propaganda , arming terrorist who beheads non-muslims and then will be another war against terror. As long as terror in there, it will justify west armies presents in there. Just tell me over the decades west fought against taleban terrorist in Afghanistan to save the world with a slogan of no negotiation with terrorist. Now that taleban terrorist group opens diplomatic office in Qatar and west is welcoming it  ? do you know why ? because main purpose was to have military base in Afghan region which they have now. So, now they are talking about negotiation with taleban terrorist group. war on terror is just a make up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Well, call it our time-tested strategy! 



RazPaK said:


> Pastuns always run to mountains, regroup and come back like nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Nahin yara, always has been free. The only territory to be ever-free on the face of this planet. Over several millennia we have had certain deals with powers who overtook our neighboring countries to govern "ourselves", however, that's about it.


 @Dillinger there is a reason behind that but one I shudder to share lest I offend *Khan Sahib* here !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hyperion said:


> Yara forget the the Arab loving @Armstrong, he reads too many of their novels.
> 
> Dude, are you talking about THE Alexander? He could never take us up North, he got his arse kicked.



Buddy, nobody cares whether you love or hate Arabs, just be respectful as we respect you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Razi, ganda bacha. Apnay hum wattan kay dushman kay saath mill gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> you have no idea what are you talking about ?  do you know all non-muslims in Syria supports Assad, if they really wanted secularism they would support Assad. its pure propaganda , arming terrorist who beheads non-muslims and then will be another war against terror. As long as terror in there, it will justify west armies presents in there. Just tell me over the decades west fought against taleban terrorist in Afghanistan to save the world with a slogan of no negotiation with terrorist. Now that taleban terrorist group opens diplomatic office in Qatar and west is welcoming it  ? do you know why ? because main purpose was to have military base in Afghan region which they have now. So, now they are talking about negotiation with taleban terrorist group. war on terror is just a make up


sir know something than talk vast majority is against Assad so USA wants to get rid off him and also because he is close to USA so they want to bring new secular puppet off their choice but they with bashar both will fail and Islam would rule soon


----------



## Hyperion

Dude you sound exactly like the "Ori" from Stargate. 



Zarvan said:


> sir know something than talk vast majority is against Assad so USA wants to get rid off him and also because he is close to USA so they want to bring new secular puppet off their choice but they with bashar both will fail and Islam would rule soon


----------



## RazPaK

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Buddy, nobody cares whether you love or hate Arabs, just be respectful as we respect you.



Oh come on Black Eagle.


A little Uranium in that hummus won't kill you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> @Dillinger there is a reason behind that but one I shudder to share lest I offend *Khan Sahib* here !



Lots of people who want to stick pointy things into you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hyperion said:


> Dude, I traded him for a cold glass of water, consider yourself lucky. Next time when @BLACKEAGLE wants to sell ButtStrong, he won't get a chewing gum for him.



I let him leave the nest, and as he started flying he deliberately threw things on my head, it could be that he has no control of his buttt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Thank you, that sounds yummy. I can supply it free of cost to all of them.... 




RazPaK said:


> Oh come on Black Eagle.
> 
> 
> A little Uranium in that hummus won't kill you guys.



He calls his butt the "Golden Chirria". Ask @Dillinger what that means.. 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I let him leave the nest, and as he started flying he deliberately threw things on my head, it could be that he has no control of his buttt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Thank you, that sounds yummy. I can supply it free of cost to all of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He calls his butt the "Golden Chirria". Ask @Dillinger what that means..



Can we please not talk of Butt anymore..the lord of lard scares me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Banglar Lathial said:


> Sir, it is only emotional response.
> 
> What was the response of Muslims when the abovementioned American rats threatened to nuke Mecca?



Buddy did you read the whole article? or u are having vodka....


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Hyperion 

You are such a troller, I called for closing the thread yesterday as the news is fake and you did the job in a matter of 10 minitues. Next time I'll sommon you to any thread I don't like. Deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> sir know something than talk *vast majority is against Assad* so USA wants to get rid off him and also because he is close to USA so they want to bring new secular puppet off their choice but they with bashar both will fail and* Islam would rule soon*



really ? who told you ? if that so why the majority of the FSA are coming from outside syria ? and about last bold part, west puppet is telling to FSA that but actually their moto is to bring Assad down not to establish Islamic rules. even if FSA wins most of the FSA will return to their countries, which FSA will remain there ? just the puppet . it is nothing but Destabilize Syria. Divide and rule policy, This is the reason why west did not able to intervene in Iran because Iran acts like one nation. If they fight, they will have to fight with a nation, not with a particular party. wake up kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Yzd Khalifa 

Where are you man? Why don't you just be frank with me..


----------



## Hyperion

Always happy to oblige... 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Hyperion
> 
> You are such a troller, I called for closing the thread yesterday as the news is fake and you did the job in a matter of 10 minitues. Next time I'll sommon you to any thread I don't like. Deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

BDforever said:


> really ? who told you ? if that so why the majority of the FSA are coming from outside syria ? and about last bold part, west puppet is telling to FSA that but actually their moto is to bring Assad down not to establish Islamic rules. even if FSA wins most of the FSA will return to their countries, which FSA will remain their , just the puppet . it is nothing but Destabilize Syria. Divide and rule policy, This is the reason why west did not able to intervene in Iran because act like one nation. If they fight, they will have to fight with a nation, not with a particular party. wake up kid


sir vast majority is against Syrian regime led by Assad and he would be taken out and majority fighting against regime are local Syrians and Iran would be taken out soon because off helping terrorist Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zarvan said:


> sir vast majority is against Syrian regime led by Assad and he would be taken out and majority fighting against regime are local Syrians and* Iran would be taken out soon because off helping terrorist Assad*


 @Hyperion, @Armstrong .. Zarvan pagla gaya


----------



## Banglar Lathial

usama waqas said:


> Buddy did you read the whole article? or u are having vodka....




Buddy, neither am I a Russian kafir, nor do I drink vodka. 

Can you explain which "whole article" you are referring to? 

The American threat to nuke holy city of Mecca, or Russian contingency plan to bomb some desert tents, and camel riders?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

tyrant said:


> Recently Russian news websites are reporting these things:
> 
> 
> *Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> A senior source in the Russian Air Force told to Moscow website Telegrafist that Russia had plans to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> He claims that the combat mission can be done by a unit of Su-27s, as well as by modern bombers Su-34s with extra fuel tanks, accompanied by the Su-27s.
> 
> 
> 
> "Today, the situation is such that even in case if the Su-34s do not have enough fuel to get out of Iran's airspace on return flight, they will be able to land right there", he said - "a combat radius of the Su-27s allows fly to the capital of Qatar and Saudi Arabia and return, the Su-34s do not have such radius".
> 
> On the question when and why these plans developed, the Russian Air Force officer replied:
> "Saudi Arabia is a key US ally in the region, not Israel, as many suggest, namely the regime of King Abdullah who is willing to get involved where you want to please his masters, so of course the Soviet Union (They mean Russia) was preparing plans for the destruction of this regime because without it - Saudi Arabia will no longer be an integral state and Washington will get hordes of barbarians who destroy their bases by using the same US military hardware".
> 
> The Russians also claimed they needed no more than 24 hours for the entire operation to destroy the ruling circles of the two monarchies from the air.
> 
> 
> For unfamiliar users: It is related to the recent changes of the Syrian issue. KSA is now in charge of Syria.
> 
> Ð£ Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð¼Ð±Ð°ÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐµ ÐÐ°ÑÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¸ Ð¡Ð°ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÐÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð¸ | Ð¢ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ
> 
> 
> Russia threatens to bomb Qatar and Saudi Arabia - Kavkazcenter.com



I hope will be one day when this plan will be in action, these supporters & exporters of terrorism should be cornered and treated like terrorists. In first step do it with Qatar and Saudis should understand that they are sitting on the holy land so they should use some mind not to worship USA.


----------



## twilight

Zarvan said:


> sir know something than talk vast majority is against Assad so USA wants to get rid off him and also because he is close to USA so they want to bring new secular puppet off their choice but they with bashar both will fail and* Islam would rule soon*



Thanks to your FSA brothers moronic actions , so called Muslim parties going to lose power in both Egypt and Turkey ..... because people prefer secularism rule them over your kind of Islam .... 

you are naive and can't see the bigger pics .... west knew how to hurt Islam very well .... now , the symbol of Muslims become so FSA/AlQaede/Takfiri so called Jihadis who is ready to behead other people ....

___________

any way , I have no problem for bombing or nuking PGCC countries ( excep Oman and Bahrain ) ...* PGCC is cancer of Muslim world *


----------



## ptldM3

flamer84 said:


> Different warr tactics dude...*we don't wipe whole afgan villages from the air or on the ground just to kill talibans*,that's the russian war doctrine:"to kill the enemy/kill the whole population"




6 JDAM BOMBS EXPLODE IN AFGHANISTAN - YouTube


Sure you don't. 



Let's see, Afghan village--check. 

Airstrike--check

NATO--check


Where is the outrage? All I see is double standards. When the Soviet Union was in Afghanistan and even much prior it built most of the countries infrastructure including, roads, public transportation, power plants, factories, schools, hospitals, ect.

The Soviet military always stoped and searched suspected caravans (this is verifiable), if the people refused to stop Helicopters would give them multiple warning including strafing shots, after every effort has been exhaust then the caravan would be engaged. NATO on the other hand, simply bombs everyone and everything it suspects is a threat. Furthermore, when the Soviet Union was in Afghanistan many mujahadeen were arrested, released, arrested and released again. NATO usually ships them off to Guantanamo.

So please spare everyone your propaganda and hypocrisy. Your country is shamelessly pimping itself out to America--how disgraceful, Romania is like that kid in school that no one likes but desperately wants to fit it. The popular kids realize that they can just use the desperate kid to their advantage so they make the desperate kid do things for them.




flamer84 said:


> Fascist? Ha,ha,ha doesn't russian propaganda get tired of constantly throwing this word around? Altough,you're right,my officer grandfather did exterminate a lot of russian vermin during WW2,God bless his soul.




Your grandfather was a murdering facist that played his part in the murder of millions of inocent people, he got what he deserved. In any case do you see how demented you are? Do you not see your own hypocrisy? Your grandfather and Romania, invaded another country, destroyed everything that was in your path and killed tens of millions of people. Yet you call the Russians invading murderers. You sir, are the pentacle of stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

twilight said:


> Thanks to your FSA brothers moronic actions , so called Muslim parties going to lose power in both Egypt and Turkey ..... because people prefer secularism rule them over your kind of Islam ....


Demonstrations in Egypt have been going on for three years in arrow, what is happening in Egypt has nothing to do with Syria. As for Turkey, there are just demonstrations as there in all democratic countries, the thing that you don't understand as you live in a fascist state. And BTW, Islam has nothing to do with you, you have a totally different religion than our Islam.


twilight said:


> you are naive and can't see the bigger pics .... west knew how to hut Islam very well .... now , the symbol of Muslims become so FSA/AlQaede/Takfiri so called Jihadis who is ready to behead other people ....


They are fighting the enemies of Islam, that's called Jihad.
___________


twilight said:


> any way , I have no problem for bombing or nuking Arabian Gulf Countries (AGCC)( excep Oman and Bahrain ) ...* Iran is cancer of Muslim world *


Iran and it's proxies are the cancer as they have always been a dagger in Islam and Muslims side. Lol, Persian pagans claim to be the true Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

@ Blackeagle ( althogh , eagle are well know because their sharp eyes but yours likely are blind .... ) 

ME is a puzzle , change one piece and other piece will changed .... and stragesist in Tel Aviv and Washington and London knew it very well ... if they want make a change in Egypt , they will start their work from Tunis , if they want make a change in Lybia , they will begin from Egypt and so on .... 

your simple mind is the sole reason that west ruling you even in 21th century and play with you like toys and force you to kill each other


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Banglar Lathial said:


> Buddy, neither am I a Russian kafir, nor do I drink vodka.
> 
> Can you explain which "whole article" you are referring to?
> 
> The American threat to nuke holy city of Mecca, or Russian contingency plan to bomb some desert tents, and camel riders?


*Away from Bengali dreams:*

*Riyadh and Doha:*











*Bangalis:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

twilight said:


> @ Blackeagle ( althogh , eagle are well know because their sharp eyes but yours likely are blind .... )
> 
> ME is a puzzle , change one piece and other piece will changed .... and stragesist in Tel Aviv and Washington and London knew it very well ... if they want make a change in Egypt , they will start their work from Tunis , if they want make a change in Lybia , they will begin from Egypt and so on ....
> 
> your simple mind is the sole reason that west ruling you even in 21th century and play with you like toys and force you to kill each other



The truth is that you people are our enemies, you have never ever..ever done anything in favor of Islam other than undermining it, Muslim countries and people. Al-Quds was liberated two times, in both it wasn't liberated but after getting rid of you, the first time was by Omar (RA) and he could liberate it only after crushing Persia, and the second time was by Salah Al-Dien Al-Ayubi, and could liberate Al-Quds only after crushing the Fatimids in Egypt. When I say that you are a dagger in Muslims side, I do mean it, and I know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Away from Bengali dreams:*
> 
> *Riyadh and Doha:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangalis:*



so what !? 
it the number of towers define the greatness of people !? for sure not ...

in Prophet Era , Medina was as big as one of small city of two super power Empire ( Roman and Eran Shahr ) but prophet and his follower were greatest men and people in that era while they live in poor city ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The truth is that you people are our enemies, you have never ever..ever done anything in favor of Islam other than undermining it, Muslim countries and people. Al-Quds was liberated two times, in both it wasn't liberated but after getting rid of you, the first time was by Omar (RA) and he could liberate it only after crushing Persia, and the second time was by Salah Al-Dien Al-Ayubi, and could liberate Al-Quds only after crushing the Fatimids in Egypt. When I say that you are a dagger in Muslims side, I do mean it, and I know what I'm talking about.




answer my post rather than trying to fuel Sunni_shia .... be man and act like a man .... 
anyway , I have your answer but I don't want to play in your dirty game ...


----------



## BDforever

twilight said:


> so what !?
> it the number of towers define the greatness of people !? for sure not ...
> 
> in Prophet Era , Medina was as big as one of small city of two super power Empire ( Roman and Eran Shahr ) but prophet and his follower were greatest men and people in that era while they live in poor city ....



now a days they define pure muslim who has huge money.. lol


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

twilight said:


> answer my post rather than trying to fuel Sunni_shia .... be man and don't act like man ....
> anyway , I have your answer but I don't want to play in your dirty game ...



Name me one single thing you did in favor of Islam? Nothing but only accelerating evading them, backstabbing them whenever they have wars with non-Muslims, undermining and plotting against them. You can't lecture me about "Zionism" because you are worse. Just don't use the word Islam with us, and you will be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

ptldM3 said:


> 6 JDAM BOMBS EXPLODE IN AFGHANISTAN - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sure you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, Afghan village--check.
> 
> Airstrike--check
> 
> NATO--check
> 
> 
> Where is the outrage? All I see is double standards. When the Soviet Union was in Afghanistan and even much prior it built most of the countries infrastructure including, roads, public transportation, power plants, factories, schools, hospitals, ect.
> 
> The Soviet military always stoped and searched suspected caravans (this is verifiable), if the people refused to stop Helicopters would give them multiple warning including strafing shots, after every effort has been exhaust then the caravan would be engaged. NATO on the other hand, simply bombs everyone and everything it suspects is a threat. Furthermore, when the Soviet Union was in Afghanistan many mujahadeen were arrested, released, arrested and released again. NATO usually ships them off to Guantanamo.
> 
> So please spare everyone your propaganda and hypocrisy. Your country is shamelessly pimping itself out to America--how disgraceful, Romania is like that kid in school that no one likes but desperately wants to fit it. The popular kids realize that they can just use the desperate kid to their advantage so they make the desperate kid do things for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your grandfather was a murdering facist that played his part in the murder of millions of inocent people, he got what he deserved. In any case do you see how demented you are? Do you not see your own hypocrisy? Your grandfather and Romania, invaded another country, destroyed everything that was in your path and killed tens of millions of people. Yet you call the Russians invading murderers. You sir, are the pentacle of stupidity.



Neah,Romania is a small nation constantly bullied by the russians trying desperately to survive against this invading barbarian juggernaut.
I've explained it to you in other threads why Romania joined Germany in WW2.They attacked USSR because we were invaded first,you seem to ignore basic history.Does this refresh your memory? :

Soviet occupation of Bessarabia and Northern Bukovina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or maybe this :
Stalinist Terror in Soviet Moldavia, 1940-1953 | Igor Casu - Academia.edu

Spare me the crocodile tears,every russian got what it deserved! Every last one of them,no mercy for foreign agressors.

As for my grandfather,rest assured,he had no fear when they came for him,he knew they would kill him,he didn't ran away because his family would be murdered,he told my grandmother that he knows he won't survive but he's proud of what he did for his country,he had no regrets and she must tell his children and their children of his sacrifice.He is remembered by all of us,all his heirs for the great man that he was.No russian troll will ever destroy his image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Away from Bengali dreams:*
> 
> *Riyadh and Doha:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangalis:*



yea this is how you are isolated yourself and thinks you are only doing great 







btw there is project going on name Hatirjheel project which National geography documented as one of world's stunning project in their mega structure program .. thank you come again 

funny arabians


----------



## Banglar Lathial

twilight said:


> so what !?
> it the number of towers define the greatness of people !? for sure not ...
> 
> in Prophet Era , Medina was as big as one of small city of two super power Empire ( Roman and Eran Shahr ) but prophet and his follower were greatest men and people in that era while they live in poor city ....




Don't quote any camel riders, they are on my ignore list. 

When you quote them, their low-IQ posts appear visible.

So I request you never ever to quote some desert dweller. 

-----

In his desert environment, all he can think of is "Bengali" and desert due to his low IQ. 

While there have been many intellectuals from Bangladesh who authored internationally recognized textbooks on Mathematical Cosmology, or recognized as "Einstein of structural engineering", they can not produce any intellectual. 

The maximum extent of their logical argumentation is to rear camels and ride them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Name me one single thing you did in favor of Islam? Nothing but only accelerating evading them, backstabbing them whenever they have wars with non-Muslims, undermining and plotting against them. You can't lecture me about "Zionism" because you are worse. Just don't use the word Islam with us, and you will be fine.




this was my post .... please answer this ... I already said that I won't play in your dirty Shieh-Sunni game .... 



> Quote Originally Posted by twilight View Post
> @ Blackeagle ( althogh , eagle are well know because their sharp eyes but yours likely are blind .... )
> 
> ME is a puzzle , change one piece and other piece will changed .... and stragesist in Tel Aviv and Washington and London knew it very well ... if they want make a change in Egypt , they will start their work from Tunis , if they want make a change in Lybia , they will begin from Egypt and so on ....
> 
> your simple mind ( I mean Arabs ) is the sole reason that west ruling you even in 21th century and play with you like toys and force you to kill each other
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...bomb-qatar-saudi-arabia-20.html#ixzz2XlOdobdp


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

twilight said:


> this was my post .... please answer this ... I already said that I won't play in your dirty Shieh-Sunni game ....



Well, the catastrophe is that you are the ones who are calling us simple minded people here while your logic is the most gullible I have ever dealt with. I'm basically an Arab who lived Arab Spring day by day from the very beginning, I joined the FB pages that were the main tool protesters used to topple their regimes months before Arab Spring, the ones who carried out Arab Spring are the people and people only, the USA sided with people because it didn't want to repeat the Iranian mistake. The disgusting thing about you, is that you Iranians were very glad at toppling Arab regimes at first and called it Muslim Awakening and now you call it Zionist plot. I can't take you seriously because you have no logic.



Banglar Lathial said:


> Don't quote any camel riders, they are on my ignore list.
> 
> When you quote them, their low-IQ posts appear visible.
> 
> So I request you never ever to quote some desert dweller.
> 
> -----
> 
> In his desert environment, all he can think of is "Bengali" and desert due to his low IQ.
> 
> *While there have been many intellectuals from Bangladesh *who authored internationally recognized textbooks on Mathematical Cosmology, or recognized as "Einstein of structural engineering", they can not produce any intellectual.
> 
> The maximum extent of their logical argumentation is to rear camels and ride them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Again!

Don't quote me. You are on my ignore list, whenever you quote me, I am notified. Don't quote me, I don't care what you write or do or how many times you prostrate yourself in front your desert, half-British king. 

Simply, we have no relationship with a desert dweller who worships his king.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Banglar Lathial said:


> Again!
> 
> Don't quote me. You are on my ignore list, whenever you quote me, I am notified. Don't quote me, I don't care what you write or do or how many times you prostrate yourself in front your desert, half-British king.
> 
> Simply, we have no relationship with a desert dweller who worships his king.



What does a Bangali have to do with my king or country?! What is it to you Bangali if I worship my king or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arzamas 16

Su-27 has more range than Su-34 

Who ever wrote this article doesn't even know basics when it comes to Russian military technology, that sentence alone should discredit this article.




For the Romanian gypsy I have this to say, every single Air force in Europe is constantly shrinking every year and has no money for replacements, well our grows more in number and sophisticated every year, we are developing stealth fighters and bombers, UCAVs while EU is lucky of they buy enough Typhoons and F-35 just to protect their air space the fact is just one fighter regiment out of Western Military district alone is more powerful than entire Romanian air force---- FACT. PAK FA hits IOC in late 2016 and PAK DA in 2020, be very afraid gypsy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Did some desert dweller bark again? How dare a desert dwellers go beyond his king's personal kennel? 

On topic, what difference does it make if a few tents and camels are blown up?


----------



## Audio

Arzamas 16 said:


> For the Romanian gypsy I have this to say, every single Air force in Europe is constantly shrinking every year and has no money for replacements,well our grows more in number and sophisticated every year,



It does not grow more in number. It's falling since RuAF will drop most of Su-25's, some SU-24's and a good part of Tu-22's.
You are just replacing all the stuff from the 70's, 80's.....and when you will be done replacing there is no guarantee you will have numerical superiority and even less guarantee of technological parity at least.




Arzamas 16 said:


> we are developing stealth fighters and bombers, UCAVs while EU is lucky of they buy enough Typhoons and F-35 just to protect their air space



European UCAV is already flying....as for your stealth....Passive radar from CASSIDIAN remains invisible - Cassidian.com




Arzamas 16 said:


> the fact is just one fighter regiment out of Western Military district alone is more powerful than entire Romanian air force---- FACT. PAK FA hits IOC in late 2016 and PAK DA in 2020, be very afraid gypsy.



Russian western military districts were traditionally the most armed and equipped (the best units were there), because it was from there that the danger was perceived to be the biggest. Nothing to brag about if you numerically outdo a single, much smaller nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Arzamas 16 said:


> Su-27 has more range than Su-34
> 
> Who ever wrote this article doesn't even know basics when it comes to Russian military technology, that sentence alone should discredit this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Romanian gypsy I have this to say, every single Air force in Europe is constantly shrinking every year and has no money for replacements, well our grows more in number and sophisticated every year, we are developing stealth fighters and bombers, UCAVs while EU is lucky of they buy enough Typhoons and F-35 just to protect their air space the fact is just one fighter regiment out of Western Military district alone is more powerful than entire Romanian air force---- FACT. PAK FA hits IOC in late 2016 and PAK DA in 2020, be very afraid gypsy.



We survived 200 years of constant russian agression,i think we shall endure much to your displeasure you mongol inbreed drunkard.Sry,but your stuff is inferior to western hardware and fortunately we're not alone anymore,nowadays you're good at brutalising small nations like Georgia,Europe doesn't give a flying fvck about supossed russian might.You're constantly barking on the fence while your allies are picked up one by one,good luck with your holy alliance with Iran.

Even the smallest european countries,Estenia,Lituania,Letonia, openly defy the ragged russian bear by banning the russian language and soviet insignia.You talk about Romania like we're the only ones bashing you,ask a polish citizen or someone from the baltic states what they think about savage russian drunks.

I like how the russians complain about WW2 though,those poor russian souls,they had no problems invading Poland with the germans in 1939.Yep,for those with a bad memory russians started ww2 invading Poland with their german buddies back then but when the war came to Russia,"oh Heaven have mercy,innocent russians are beeing killed!".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre

A sample of russian benevolence towards the poles,is it any wonder these barbarians are loathed through the civilised world?

P.S. If i were iranian i would avoid a russian alliance,their allies in the ME tend to get invaded and bombed to the midlle ages,while the russian allies cry foul on the sidelines.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Americanos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> the USA sided with people because it didn't want to repeat the Iranian mistake. The disgusting thing about you, is that you Iranians were very glad at toppling Arab regimes at first and called it Muslim Awakening and now you call it Zionist plot. I can't take you seriously because you have no logic.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...bomb-qatar-saudi-arabia-20.html#ixzz2Xlv3PjhF



That why I saying you are naive .... 

first , USA didn't wanted to repeat their past mistake , its true but they tried to use this wave and mount it rather than stand against it and getting crush .... so they change their strategy and try to use it and direct it in their favorite directions .... 

Second ... from first they Our leader warn you about Western plote but you was naive and think Western would forgive their illegal interests in ME ...

third .... USA begin to use his puppet and effect some Salafis/Takfiri moron to show them as MUSLIM in the eyes of other people ( in Arab countries and non muslims ) but you were naive and play in their game and now , they begin to support secular to kick you out from power in Egypt and probably divide Libya and install an super pro western government in Tunisa .... even Erdogan get fooled by them .... 

we thought Muslims Brotherhood has some good and wise man but apparently it reduce to some moron as Morsi who can't govern Mesr for 1 year .....
when Muslims Brotherhood accept Qatari Petrodollar tthey lose everything .... 
now they reduce to some cannibal and some thugs who are busy to Jihad marriage and beheading children ..... 

we knew something would happened and that why we tried to be nice to them and show them western plot ... but they were so arrogance and their heart were full of hatred .... 


back then most of people saw Mubarak as an Dictator who should be executed but now , most people prefer him over MB and Morsi .... this showing a lot ...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Where are you man? Why don't you just be frank with me..



Over here!  


I will get back to you ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

flamer84 said:


> We survived 200 years of constant russian agression,i think we shall endure much to your displeasure you mongol inbreed drunkard.




Right, we are Mongol, by that logic every White American is an inbred of African Americans and Hispanics, every white Englishmen is an inbred Arabs or middle easterners.

Your racism and ignorants has no ceiling. On one hand you call the Russians barbarians and invaders on the other hand Romania invaded the Soviet Union, Iraq, and Afghanistan. You proudly justifies the extermination of Soviet citizens, a despicable act; yet accuse them of bombing Afghan villages without proof, while there is video of NATO aircraft pulverizing afghan villages.

You are dismissed.




flamer84 said:


> Sry,but your stuff is inferior to western hardware



Then please tell the west to stop purchasing Russian equipment, please ask them to stop hiring consultants to help them built their aircraft, and tell them to stop copying Russian concepts.

Even Lockheed Martin purchased ion thrusters from Russia.




flamer84 said:


> and fortunately we're not alone anymore,nowadays *you're good at brutalising small nations like Georgia*,Europe doesn't give a flying fvck about supossed russian might.You're constantly barking on the fence while your allies are pickep up one by one,good luck with your holy alliance with Iran.



You can't be that stupid, can you? Georgia Shelled South Ossetia, later the Georgians attacked a Russian barracks that housed piece keepers. Those Russians, how dare they fight back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Over here!
> 
> 
> I will get back to ASAP.



Kindly dear bro, frank answer.


----------



## flamer84

ptldM3 said:


> Right, we are Mongol, by that logic every White American is an inbred of African Americans and Hispanics, every white Englishmen is an inbred Arabs or middle easterners.
> 
> Your racism and ignorants has no ceiling. On one hand you call the Russians barbarians and invaders on the other hand Romania invaded the Soviet Union, Iraq, and Afghanistan. You proudly justifies the extermination of Soviet citizens, a despicable act; yet accuse them of bombing Afghan villages without proof, while there is video of NATO aircraft pulverizing afghan villages.
> 
> You are dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then please tell the west to stop purchasing Russian equipment, please ask them to stop hiring consultants to help them built their aircraft, and tell them to stop copying Russian concepts.
> 
> Even Lockheed Martin purchased ion thrusters from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be that stupid, can you? Georgia Shelled South Ossetia, later the Georgians attacked a Russian barracks that housed piece keepers. Those Russians, how dare they fight back?



"russian peacekeepers"-LOL .even the words together mix like oil and water.Those "peacekeepers" occupy georgian land and prop up an artificial country recognised only by Russia,same as Transnistria.
As for us attacking the USSR i provided some real material,still in denial about first russian agression in 1940? Even with evidence under you nose you're still babbling your crap.Why did you attack Poland in 1939 alongside the nazis? No answer there,my vodca indulging friend?

Well,if your gulag comrade thought is a good ideea to call me a gypsie,i thought it has a nice ring to it in calling you mongol inbreds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

twilight said:


> That why I saying you are naive ....


Plz spare me from empty stupid words just to give your following words gravity. . 


twilight said:


> first , USA didn't wanted to repeat their past mistake , its true but they tried to use this wave and mount it rather than stand against it and getting crush .... so they change their strategy and try to use it and direct it in their favorite directions ....


And how is that? Just because Morsi turned to be an anti Bashar, he is now a puppet? 


twilight said:


> Second ... from first they Our leader warn you about Western plote but you was naive and think Western would forgive their illegal interests in ME ...


You don't understand, Iran regime is our first enemy, yet their warning has no value to us. Western countries have their interests and so do we, hence we will follow ours at the end. 


twilight said:


> third .... USA begin to use his puppet and effect some Salafis/Takfiri moron to show them as MUSLIM in the eyes of other people ( in Arab countries and non muslims ) but you were naive and play in their game and now , they begin to support secular to kick you out from power in Egypt and probably divide Libya and install an super pro western government in Tunisa .... even Erdogan get fooled by them ....


Genius, Tunisia and Egypt had super secular pro-Western regimes, But as for now, presidents in Tunisia, Libya and Egypt are elected by people. Iranian logic, Maliki who came over American tanks to power is a true leader while those who were elected democratically in Tunisia and Egypt are puppets just because they are anti-Iran. Again dear, Iran is an enemy, and having an anti-enemy policyis natural thing.


twilight said:


> we thought Muslims Brotherhood has some good and wise man but apparently it reduce to some moron as Morsi who can't govern Mesr for 1 year .....


Yeah, you thought he was a good leader since you had hope he would follow Iranian policy, but turned to be a moron as soon as he gave the cold shoulder to them. I don't know what you people eat, drink, or study but this logic is not normal to come from people with functional brains. 



twilight said:


> when Muslims Brotherhood accept Qatari Petrodollar tthey lose everything ....
> now they reduce to some cannibal and some thugs who are busy to Jihad marriage and beheading children .....


I stand correct, when Mosri supports Iranian ani Arab and Islam plots, he is a true leader but whenever he doesn't, he is not. Again, I implore you to understand that Iran is perceived as enemy num 1 by Arabs from Morocco to Bahrain, and yet our regimes have to go against this enemy's plots. I can't make it any clearer. 


twilight said:


> we knew something would happened and that why we tried to be nice to them and show them western plot ... but they were so arrogance and their heart were full of hatred ....


You will be nice to them as you were nice to Syrians, right? I told you that it's impossible for Morsi to forge a relationship with Iran on the expense of Arabs but you weren't convinced. Iranian threat is much more dangerous than anything else. We won't ever repeat Syrians mistake by letting you in their country. 


twilight said:


> back then most of people saw Mubarak as an Dictator who should be executed but now , most people prefer him over MB and Morsi .... this showing a lot ...


And now you have decided that most people are against Morsi? Are you for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arzamas 16

> It does not grow more in number. It's falling since RuAF will drop most of Su-25's, some SU-24's and a good part of Tu-22's.
> You are just replacing all the stuff from the 70's, 80's.....and when you will be done replacing there is no guarantee you will have numerical superiority and even less guarantee of technological parity at least.



You think once were done replacing Brezhnev era jets were going to suddenly stop GDP of Russia in 2020 is going to be a lot bigger than GDP in 2013, were going to have lot more money 
than we have now, scary though isn't it.




> European UCAV is already flying....as for your stealth....Passive radar from CASSIDIAN remains invisible - Cassidian.com



The whole of EU has one stealth program, Slow clap, clap, clap 

Meanwhile we have 5

1. PAK FA (F-22 class) from Sukhoi
2. PAK DA (B-2 class) from Tupolev
3. Mikoyan LMFS ( F-35 class)
4. Light UCAV (10 ton class) based on Mig skat from Mikoyan
5. Heavy UCAV ( 10-20 ton class) from Sukhoi 

So the Russian aerospace industry is single handedly outperforming the whole of EU embarrassing




> Russian western military districts were traditionally the most armed and equipped (the best units were there), because it was from there that the danger was perceived to be the biggest. Nothing to brag about if you numerically outdo a single, much smaller nation.



I said one fighter regiment, your talking about the whole district, if we take that into account than we can safely say Eastern Europe opps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arzamas 16

flamer84 said:


> "russian peacekeepers"-LOL .even the words together mix like oil and water.Those "peacekeepers" occupy georgian land and prop up an artificial country recognised only by Russia,same as Transnistria.
> As for us attacking the USSR i provided some real material,still in denial about first russian agression in 1940? Even with evidence under you nose you're still babbling your crap.Why did you attack Poland in 1939 alongside the nazis? No answer there,my vodca indulging friend?
> 
> Well,*if your gulag comrade thought is a good ideea to call me a gypsie*,i thought it has a nice ring to it in calling you mongol inbreds.




Your were are ***** in the past and you shall be again,* history repeats itself* gypsie!!!!


----------



## flamer84

Arzamas 16 said:


> Your were are ***** in the past and you shall be again,* history repeats itself* gypsie!!!!



This time sheer numbers won't help,technology holds the advantage,bye bye russkies,no more advantage in sending your illiterate peasants by the millions to the front.
Yes,history repeats itself,yet again millions of russians would end up as natural fertiliser,they'll do wonders for the agriculture,bio food,no chemicals!


----------



## Cyberian

Last time the great Russian empire attacked a Muslim country, it was dismembered into 15 independent republics... and, there are many more who want to become independent republics.

I hope for Russia's sake Pakistan's nuclear proliferation doesn't extend to Chenchnya, Dagestan, Ingushetia, Tatarstan, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Man 20 pages long.


Has KSA been bombed yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arzamas 16

SUPARCO said:


> Last time the great Russian empire attacked a Muslim country, it was dismembered into 15 independent republics... and, there are many more who want to become independent republics.
> 
> I hope for Russia's sake Pakistan's nuclear proliferation doesn't extend to *Chenchnya, Dagestan, Ingushetia, Tatarstan,* etc.




I hope for Pakistan sake, 180 million people don't decide to become targets for our ICBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Dis thread....

Turning out to been a Russian vs EU thread?


----------



## Cyberian

Arzamas 16 said:


> I hope for Pakistan sake, 180 million people don't decide to become targets for our ICBMs.



Like in the 1980s?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arzamas 16

flamer84 said:


> This time sheer numbers won't help,*technology holds the advantage,*bye bye russkies,no more advantage in sending your illiterate peasants by the millions to the front.
> Yes,history repeats itself,yet again millions of russians would end up as natural fertiliser,they'll do wonders for the agriculture,bio food,no chemicals!




and what technology advantage does Europe hold over Russia? name one you gypsie


----------



## That Guy

BDforever said:


> just remove all nuclear weapons from earth, then watch within few months world war 3 will start



"I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."

- Albert Einstein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arzamas 16

SUPARCO said:


> Like in the 1980s?





Nuclear proliferation too those states threatens our country's existence, only a complete moron would compere that to supporting insurgents fighting against our army in a foreign country, and if look into history when a enemy threatens our existence it almost always ends very bad for them, in your case (complete annihilation).


----------



## RazPaK

Arzamas 16 said:


> I hope for Pakistan sake, 180 million people don't decide to become targets for our ICBMs.



Is that a threat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Arzamas 16 said:


> Nuclear proliferation threatens our country's existence, only complete moron would compere that to supporting insurgents fighting against our army in a foreign country, and if look into history when a enemy threatens our existence it almost always ends very bad for them, in your case (*complete annihilation*).








So true. I hope the Russian people don't need another example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PMA.

SUPARCO said:


> Like in the 1980s?



Are you high sir? I am not sure about Russians. It seems that they are back on their feet and running. But yes we are quite Fu*ked after 80s.


----------



## PMA.

RazPaK said:


> Is that a threat?



Brother he is not Putin. Just a naive fellow defending his country like us.


----------



## Arzamas 16

SUPARCO said:


> So true. I hope the Russian people don't need another example.




Don't forget that the Pakistani people were given the first example, (with our help of course)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Arzamas 16 said:


> Don't forget that the Pakistani people were given the first example, (with our help course)








Remember these words, my Russian friend.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Arzamas 16 said:


> Don't forget that the Pakistani people were given the first example, (with our help of course)



^^^^^Ouch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Russia wanna attack Saudi Arabia? That is next to impossible. I don't think any country is soo stupid & fool to attack a country like Saudi Arabia cuz it will make world's 1.8billion Muslims to respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

This is 100% anti-Russia propaganda, i reckon that Russia and GCC are the oïl competitors, but there is nothing going at the nuclear level.

Russia will only use the nuclear weapons once her national security is gravely in danger, but no one will use the nuclear weapons for no reason, even in a normal scale conventional war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arzamas 16

RazPaK said:


> Remember these words, my Russian friend.




You should worry more about the fact that your ally (who will not be named) seems do to whatever it wants in your country while you being powerless to stop them, then me remembering a quote from a movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Arzamas 16 said:


> You should worry more about the fact that your ally (who will not be named) seems do to whatever it wants in your country while you being powerless to stop them, then me remembering a quote from a movie.



They have been bled to death and are leaving the region soon just like the Soviet Union.






Brings back good memories, no?


----------



## Arzamas 16

RazPaK said:


> *They have been bled to death and are*leaving the region soon just like the Soviet Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brings back good memories, no?




So are you, aka (Bad Taliban) that sets off bombs in your cities daily, executes your soldiers like sheep, and they aren't going away, your paying a heavily price for being Uncle Sam ***** in 80s, we are prospering nation, you are failed state and that is long term outcome from the war in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Arzamas 16 said:


> and what technology advantage does Europe hold over Russia? name one you gypsie



i see you like the word gypsie, is it because you have a lot in common with them like the fact that in western brothels most women are gypsies from eastern europe and russian girls? Any family member working along gypsies in brothels to send you money at home for vodca you inbreed ?

Tehnology wise ,you are supbar in every domain to europeans,wake up and smell the coffe mongol.


----------



## Arzamas 16

flamer84 said:


> i see you like the word gypsie, is it because you have a lot in common with them like the fact that in western brothels most women are gypsies from eastern europe and russian girls? Any family member working along gypsies in brothels to send you money at home for vodca you inbreed ?
> 
> *Tehnology wise ,you are supbar in every domain to europeans,wake up and smell the coffe mongol*.





I asked you a simple question brain dead Romaninan, In what areas does Europe have a technology advantage over Russia? all you have to do is name one ?

Can't answer the question, then don't make clams you can't back up *****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Arzamas 16 said:


> I asked you a simple question brain dead Romaninan, In what areas does Europe have a technology advantage over Russia? all you have to do is name one ?
> 
> Can't answer the question, then don't make clams you can't back up *****



Better planes,better tanks, better UAV tehnology,better everything you stupid inbreed.Only in a mind fueled with soviet propaganda does a PAK FA or SU 35 equal a F 35,Typhoon or Rafale.Your armament is outdated and constantly outperformed by western counterparts only idiotic russians fool themselves with their garbage.Fortunately for your goverment there is no shortage of fools like you to buy propaganda. Cheers moron!


----------



## Juice

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4467531 said:


> US has the first strongest military and they are also being defeated in Afghanistan.
> 
> And Nazi Germany was probably the greatest fighting force the world has ever seen. There is no shame in that. In the end the Soviets did defeat them anyway.



defeated? LOL ....we had more casualties taking tiny islands....no one in that region can fight. Any casualties we do suffer is because the "holy warriors " put on women's dresses and blow themselves up. In any stand up fight they wet themselves and run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Juice said:


> defeated? LOL ....we had more casualties taking tiny islands....*no one in that region can fight*. Any casualties we do suffer is because the "holy warriors " put on women's dresses and blow themselves up. In any stand up fight they wet themselves and run.



Are you joking?  I'm not gonna insult your intelligence by linking to the history of that region.

And you're only 'winning' because of your toys. Go on ground and see what happens.


----------



## MooshMoosh

They probably drank vodka at the same time threatening them


----------



## ptldM3

flamer84 said:


> "russian peacekeepers"-LOL .even the words together mix like oil and water.Those "peacekeepers" occupy georgian land and prop up an artificial country recognised only by Russia,same as Transnistria.




Those peacekeepers in South Ossetia hate Georgia and welcome the Russian peacekeepers, unlike how Romania came uninvited to Iraq and Afghanistan.

But the main topic behind the debate is how you accused Russia of "brutalizing" Georgia which is funny since Georgia started the 2008 war with shelling South Ossetia and then bombarding a Russian barracks with Russian soldiers.




flamer84 said:


> As for us attacking the USSR i provided some real material,still in denial about first russian agression in 1940?






Denial? I have been schooling you in history. Stalin, which is a Georgian, signed a pact with Hitler to carve up Poland. I don't see how it's Russia's fault when the decisions were made by a Georgian in absolute power. The Soviet Union was not a democracy, there was no votes or popular opinions when Stalin, the Georgian, gave an order no one challenged him. The soldiers that were sent to fight under Stalin's order had to obey or face dead because Stalin's and his none Russian hentchmen Would order people to be executed.

Even some generals and the heads of the MKVD were not Russian but Polish, Georgian, Jewish, ect.





flamer84 said:


> Even with evidence under you nose you're still babbling your crap.*Why did you attack* Poland in 1939 alongside the nazis? No answer there,my vodca indulging friend?



Better question would be why you attacked Iraq and Afghanistan. Your excuses of 'we attacked because they took our land' won't fly. 

Your excuses that Romania justifiably invaded Russia because Russia annexed parts of Romania does not make any sense, considering the Romanians targeted mostly Jews when they ravaged villages and towns. The real reason Romania invaded was because the Romanians tried to suck up to the Germans much like they try to suck up to NATO. It doesn't help that many of the Romanian soldiers had the same racist and inhuman views as you which resulted in hundreds of thousands of deaths directly attributed to Romanians and millions of other deaths indirectly attributed to Romania. 




> According to an international commission report released by the Romanian government in 2004, *between 280,000 to 380,000 Jews in the territories of Bessarabia, Bukovina and Transnistria were systematically murdered by Antonescu's regime*.[21] Of the 25,000 Roma deported, who were deported to concentration camps in Transnistria, 11,000 died.[22]
> *Though much of the killing was committed in the war zone by Romanian troops, there were also substantial persecutions behind the front line. During the Ia&#351;i pogrom of June 1941, over 12,000 Jews were massacred or killed slowly* in trains traveling back and forth across the countryside.
> *Half of the 320,000 Jews living in Bessarabia, Bukovina, and Dorohoi district in Romania were murdered within months of the entry of the country into the war during 1941*. *Even after the initial killings, Jews in Moldavia, Bukovina and Bessarabia were subject to frequent pogroms, and were concentrated into ghettos from which they were sent to concentration camps, including camps built and run by Romanians*. The number of deaths in this area is not certain, but the lowest respectable estimates run to about 250,000 Jews and 25,000 Roma in these eastern regions, while 120,000 of Transylvania's 150,000 Jews died at the hands of the Germans later in the war.
> *Romanian soldiers also worked with the Einsatzkommandos, German killing squads, tasked with massacring Jews and Roma in conquered territories. Romanian troops were in large part responsible for the Odessa massacre, in which over 100,000 Jews were shot during the autumn of 1941.*
> Nonetheless, most Jews living within the pre-Barbarossa borders survived the war, although they were subject to a wide range of harsh conditions, including forced labor, financial penalties, and discriminatory laws. Jewish property was nationalized.
> The report commissioned and accepted by the Romanian government in 2004 on the Holocaust concluded:










SUPARCO said:


> Last time the great Russian empire attacked a Muslim country, it was dismembered into 15 independent republics...




Don't flatter yourself. You had nothing to do with the disintegration of the USSR despite the bullshit stories you are fed. Study the subject before making silly claims. Google perestroika and Gorbachev then ask yourself how on earth you had anything to do with republics declaring independence. If 5 countries invaded the USSR, killed 20 million people, completely destroyed entire cities, food supplies, and cut off gas while causing trillions of dollars worth of damage did not cause the USSR to disintegrate then how do you think that the death of 14 thousand Soviet soldiers in another country caused the Soviet Union to collapse? Let's use our heads.





SUPARCO said:


> I hope for Russia's sake Pakistan's nuclear proliferation doesn't extend to Chenchnya, Dagestan, Ingushetia, Tatarstan, etc.




You mean by supplying nuclear material to terrorists so they can kill civilians? If any country is capable of spreading and supporting terrorism it Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Juice said:


> defeated? LOL ....we had more casualties taking tiny islands....no one in that region can fight. Any casualties we do suffer is because the "holy warriors " put on women's dresses and blow themselves up. In any stand up fight they wet themselves and run.



In short, the US achieved some of its goals in Afghanistan, but not in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

ptldM3 said:


> Those peacekeepers in South Ossetia hate Georgia and welcome the Russian peacekeepers, unlike how Romania came uninvited to Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> But the main topic behind the debate is how you accused Russia of "brutalizing" Georgia which is funny since Georgia started the 2008 war with shelling South Ossetia and then bombarding a Russian barracks with Russian soldiers.



*South Ossetia is an illegitimate/terrorist regime backed by russian goons a.k.a "pecekeepers" on georgian land.The georgians were justified in their attack.Wars in A'stan and Irak are fought under international banner and recognition *









ptldM3 said:


> Denial? I have been schooling you in history. Stalin, which is a Georgian, signed a pact with Hitler to carve up Poland. I don't see how it's Russia's fault when the decisions were made by a Georgian in absolute power. The Soviet Union was not a democracy, there was no votes or popular opinions when Stalin, the Georgian, gave an order no one challenged him. The soldiers that were sent to fight under Stalin's order had to obey or face dead because Stalin's and his none Russian hentchmen Would order people to be executed.
> 
> Even some generals and the heads of the MKVD were not Russian but Polish, Georgian, Jewish, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better question would be why you attacked Iraq and Afghanistan. Your excuses of 'we attacked because they took our land' won't fly.
> 
> Your excuses that Romania justifiably invaded Russia because Russia annexed parts of Romania does not make any sense, considering the Romanians targeted mostly Jews when they ravaged villages and towns. The real reason Romania invaded was because the Romanians tried to suck up to the Germans much like they try to suck up to NATO. It doesn't help that many of the Romanian soldiers had the same racist and inhuman views as you which resulted in hundreds of thousands of deaths directly attributed to Romanians and millions of other deaths indirectly attributed to Romania.



*So? Why were the germans punished after WW2? They were just under orders and threats from Hitler.Or even us? Antonescu was rulling us with an iron fist,we had to kill jews. . You seem to be pretty dumb even for russian standards,let me spell it for you:if you attack a country,take 25% of its territory and population in a land grab you don't get to play the victim card when that country comes back with a fury a few months later and is hell bent on teaching you a lesson.It's called rightfull retribution.As for the jewish holocaust in Romania ,my country has paid and admitted its guilt even if many jews were bolshevik collaborators and openly acted against the romanian state pre operation Barbarossa,viciously attacking the ethnic romanians in Basarabia after the soviet ultimatum and romanian withdrawal so yeah,when our soldiers came back they were kind of pissed with the jews for how they acted.

""Sucking up" is just russian idiotical way of thinking,it is what allies do Dumbo,help each other.*


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Juice said:


> defeated? LOL ....we had more casualties taking tiny islands....no one in that region can fight. Any casualties we do suffer is because the "holy warriors " put on women's dresses and blow themselves up. In any stand up fight they wet themselves and run.



Nonsense. 

Don't spread such nonsense again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

